# lei non ti crederebbe mai...



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

Schifata ecco come mi sento. non c'è aggettivo migliore.
mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi e ora che mi sono stancata e l ho messo con le spalle al muro dicendogli che le chiacchiere se le porta il vento e che ho tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi COSTRUIRE un futuro che vada ben oltre le telefonatine e i soggiorni in albergo, lui sostiene che mi ama come non ha amato mai, che devo dargli tempo per affrontare il discorso con lei e con i figli...
sono arrivata a minacciarlo. la mia mente non regge piu. ho foto di me e lui insieme. ho i numeri di tel dei figli ( che mi ha dato lui)... so ( e sapete ) di lui cose che metterebbero in ginocchio chiunque e lui... nel suo delirio di onnipotenza sostiene che qualunque cosa io faccia lei non mi crederebbe mai...
Bel controsenso eh per chi ha bisogno di tempo per affrontare il discorso con la futura ex(????) moglie...
Io voglio serenita, voglio una famiglia, voglio le cose normali che vogliono tutti... voglio un bimbo le passeggiate mano nella mano la liberta di amare senza guardarsi le spalle senza guardare l orologio senza le corse per raggiungere il treno che sta per partire...
ma lui non capisce. e mi fa sentire un verme perche voglio lasciarlo a quella che è la SUA vita...
aiutatemi per favore...








sere


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (10 Agosto 2007)

*SERE*

COSA MAI POTEVI ASPETTARTI?SPOSATO TRE FIGLI...POTEVI ASPETTARTI SOLO I SUOI PORCI COMODI!!!


----------



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> COSA MAI POTEVI ASPETTARTI?SPOSATO TRE FIGLI...POTEVI ASPETTARTI SOLO I SUOI PORCI COMODI!!!


 
quantomeno che ora abbia la bonta di lasciarmi andar via. chiedo troppo?


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (10 Agosto 2007)

CHIEDI IL GIUSTO SERE ..MA IL GIUSTO A VOLTE BISOGNA PRENDERSELO CON LE PROPRIE MANI...CON L'EGOISMO CHE C'è IN GIRO!!!


----------



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> CHIEDI IL GIUSTO SERE ..MA IL GIUSTO A VOLTE BISOGNA PRENDERSELO CON LE PROPRIE MANI...CON L'EGOISMO CHE C'è IN GIRO!!!


 
ho paura. di lui. della sua reazione. non è uno che accetta di essere lasciato. pretende di essere lui a farlo.


----------



## KAZZAMIRAI (10 Agosto 2007)

NON DEVE E NON PUò PRETENDERE NULLA DA TE...TU PUOI E DEVI PRETENDERE UNA VITA MIGLIORE PER TE!!!


----------



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

KAZZAMIRAI ha detto:


> NON DEVE E NON PUò PRETENDERE NULLA DA TE...TU PUOI E DEVI PRETENDERE UNA VITA MIGLIORE PER TE!!!


 
quello che gli ho detto.  Ma non lo accetta.  pretende tempo. altro tempo come se 3 anni non siano abbastanza. io non ce la faccio piu. e ho provato a fare la dura minacciandolo. ma lui non fa una piega...non ha paura di me. mi crede una sciocca e non teme lei visto che anche lei è poco piu di un'ameba...
se non riesco ad allontanarlo nemmeno cosi che  carta mi resta da giocare?


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (10 Agosto 2007)

LA CARTA DELLA VITA SERE è QUELLA PIù IMPORTANTE..NON AVER PAURA DI SOFFRIRE..I PRIMI TEMPI SENZA LUI SARANNO DURI...MA NON PUOI ESSERE IL SUO OSTAGGIO...O PEGGIO ANCORA OSTAGGIO DI TE STESSA,DEI TUOI TIMORI!!!LA SCELTA CHE OGGI  SEMBRA LA PEGGIORE DOMANI SARà LA MENO PEGGIO!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (10 Agosto 2007)

*serenity...*



serenity ha detto:


> Schifata ecco come mi sento. non c'è aggettivo migliore.
> mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi e ora che mi sono stancata e l ho messo con le spalle al muro dicendogli che le chiacchiere se le porta il vento e che ho tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi COSTRUIRE un futuro che vada ben oltre le telefonatine e i soggiorni in albergo, lui sostiene che mi ama come non ha amato mai, che devo dargli tempo per affrontare il discorso con lei e con i figli...
> sono arrivata a minacciarlo. la mia mente non regge piu. ho foto di me e lui insieme. ho i numeri di tel dei figli ( che mi ha dato lui)... so ( e sapete ) di lui cose che metterebbero in ginocchio chiunque e lui... nel suo delirio di onnipotenza sostiene che qualunque cosa io faccia lei non mi crederebbe mai...
> Bel controsenso eh per chi ha bisogno di tempo per affrontare il discorso con la futura ex(????) moglie...
> ...



Serenity tu dentro di te lo sai benissimo che il chiederti piu' tempo per poter gestire il discorso separazione dalla moglie e' l ennesima scusa...cosi come sai e hai sempre saputo che questo momento sarebbe arrivato....lui insiste ancora con le vecchie tattiche...non si spreca nemmeno a trovarne di nuove...voleva quello che vogliono tanti....divertimento...l ha avuto...se adesso tu non ce la fai piu'....a lui piu' di tanto la cosa non preoccupa...della serie "SE TI STA BENE E' COSI'...SE NO CIAO....MA TI AMO COME MAI....E BLA' BLA' BLA'..." tutte fanfane Serenity....

Lascialo appunto alla sua vita...cambia numero di cell....numero fisso di casa...se te lo ritrovi fra i piedi davanti casa e in altri luoghi dove lui sa di poterti trovare metti in mezzo qualche amico/a che si batta per te...in questi casi olio dei freni sull auto del tizio va sempre bene...di solito capisce alla prima seduta che il giochino e' finito....altrimenti si puo' proseguire con gomme squarciate....feci sulle portiere...e via' cosi'...fino se lui tanto ci tiene...ad arrivare a un confronto diretto con qualche tuo amico ben messo fisicamente...vedi che capisce...perche' tanto sta gente capisce solo quando viene messo a rischio cio' a cui tengono di piu'....IL LORO APPARIRE...anche perche' dire alla moglie...ai figli...non cambierebbe nulla....

Sinceramente ti auguro di stare bene...e che lui nella sua infantilita' sia sufficentemente adulto da capire che la deve smettere


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> quantomeno che ora abbia la bonta di lasciarmi andar via. chiedo troppo?


Ciao Serenity , no non chiedi troppo ma credo che lui non lo farà e penso che tu possa capire chiaramente il perché ( troppo duro lasciar andar via una piacevolissima evasione dalla routine quotidiana ) perdona la mia schiettezza ma penso che sia così, se vorrai chiudere dovrai dare un taglio netto a questa storia ed aspettarti il suo ritorno alla carica......per parecchie volte.

Un caro saluto


----------



## Old giulia (10 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Schifata ecco come mi sento. non c'è aggettivo migliore.
> mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi e ora che mi sono stancata e l ho messo con le spalle al muro dicendogli che le chiacchiere se le porta il vento e che ho tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi COSTRUIRE un futuro che vada ben oltre le telefonatine e i soggiorni in albergo, lui sostiene che mi ama come non ha amato mai, che devo dargli tempo per affrontare il discorso con lei e con i figli...
> sono arrivata a minacciarlo. la mia mente non regge piu. ho foto di me e lui insieme. ho i numeri di tel dei figli ( che mi ha dato lui)... so ( e sapete ) di lui cose che metterebbero in ginocchio chiunque e lui... nel suo delirio di onnipotenza sostiene che qualunque cosa io faccia lei non mi crederebbe mai...
> Bel controsenso eh per chi ha bisogno di tempo per affrontare il discorso con la futura ex(????) moglie...
> ...


Ciao Sere,
non cercare un alibi nella codardìa di chi non sa prendere una decisione, a lui piace questa incertezza, questa possibilità di non dover lasciare la famiglia; gioca con i tuoi sentimenti e le tue debolezze.
Pensi che lui non ti lascerà in pace oppure hai paura dei tuoi sentimenti? Di dover soffrire tanto, perchè così sarà?
Dopo tre anni è logico che tu "pretenda" qualcosa da lui... ma lui non potrà e non vorrà darti nulla di più che già hai... il tuo ruolo è quello di amante.
Non ti sta bene? Chiudi! 
Devi prendere coraggio cara, cerca di saltare su di un altro "iceberg"... non chiudere la porta al cambiamento, fallo per te stessa, per la tua dignità di donna.

Con affetto, Giulia


----------



## Old fay (10 Agosto 2007)

Oh ma tutti adesso vi scatenate? Ma in vacanza nessuno??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Cara serenity, non ce la farai a lasciarlo e lui non ce la farà a lasciare te, diventerai grande per non dire vecchia e lui ti avrà illusa facendoti credere che lascerà moglie e tre bimbi. Ci vuole coraggio, molto coraggio, e non credo che con i ricatti otterrai molto se non in seguito un disprezzo totale per quel che lo avrai costretto a fare. Pensaci. Non so se lasciandolo otterrai l'effetto sperato, molti uomini non vedono l'ora di essere mollati per tornare a casetta!!!!  Poi c'è la parte di fay romantica che ti dice che prima o poi accadrà e che quindi l'attesa sarà premiata...Sono confusa, è vero, ma...tre anni son abbastanza per prendere le cattive abitudini e non riuscire a perderle. Oggi sei molto arrabiata, rifletti CIao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2007)

*Arrabbiata?*

Sere altro che arrabbiata, devi essere furente e disgustata 
Sere non è possibile che tu l'abbia lasciato mesi e mesi fa e sia invece qui ancora a chiederti come farti lasciare da chi mai ti ha scelta!
Credo che poi le tue minacce di informare la moglie a cui lui risponde che non ti crederebbe mostrino le sue vere intenzione di voler continuare a tenersi capra e cavoli e sia che tu sia la capra sia che tu sia il cavolo non mi sembra un bel ruolo!
Ti abbraccio

P.S. per errore ho postato 2 volte. Questo è la sintesi del post esteso qui sotto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2007)

*Arrabbiata?*

Sere altro che arrabbiata, devi essere furente e disgustata al punto di non poterne sopportare la vista, la voce ..l'idea che esiste e che ti ha distrutto la vita scientemente per nutrire il suo egoismo!
Ma ti rendi conto che avevi capito un anno e mezzo fa che elemento era e ti sei fatta invischiare in una storia che nessuno (né noi virtuali né i tuoi amici reali) ha mai considerato con delle basi concrete!
Se anche lui dicesse la verità e avesse veramente il desiderio, la volontà e la forza di scegliere una situazione netta e pulita e giungesse domani con un  mazzo di rose, l'anello e la separazione in mano..tu lo vorresti?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Per costruire cosa? Un rapporto con un uomo inaffidabile che ha sempre tradito la moglie e pure te ad ogni occasione, che lascerebbe alle sue spalle una famiglia distrutta con figli adulti che non gli perdonerebbero l'abbandono della madre con cui tu dovresti avere rapporti e che ti tratterebbero da avventuriera, con tutti rapporti sociali da ricostruire per te e per lui e tutto questo per ritrovarti con un vecchio a cui dovrai fare da badante quando tu sarai nel pieno vigire della tua femminilità e, dopo tutto quel che hai passato, piena di bisogno di un amore solido, fiducioso e paritario!
Sere non è possibile che tu l'abbia lasciato mesi e mesi fa e sia invece qui ancora a chiederti come farti lasciare da chi mai ti ha scelta!
Credo che poi le tue minacce di informare la moglie a cui lui risponde che non ti crederebbe mostrino le sue vere intenzione di voler continuare a tenersi capra e cavoli e sia che tu sia la capra sia che tu sia il cavolo non mi sembra un bel ruolo!
Ti abbraccio


----------



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

amici... grazie di cuore...
effettivamente lui gioca con la mia paura di restare sola con me stessa ( che poi paura non è, ma lui questo vuole farmi credere)
sa benissimo che nella nostra storia non c'è un minimo di costrutto come sa che non mi fido affatto di lui.  Sa che non credo alle sue promesse, che troppe ne ha fatte e troppe ne ho sopportate per poter pensare un giorno che lui sara' diverso.
l ho accettato ed amato per quello che è , con tutti i suoi pregi difetti e controsensi. Ma ora voglio di piu'. Ora voglio una vita mia. Non voglio essere seconda a nessuno e tantomeno essere "il sole anche nella tormenta" nella vita di chicchessia.
Cavolo! non sono un oggetto. sono una persona con sentimenti cuore e cervello. Che sa di valere piu di  qualche ora al lago o di qualche sms smielato.
L ho amato. Forse lo amo ancora. Ma non è cio' che voglio per me. NOn c'è futuro. Certo potremmo andare avanti cosi per anni e anni, ma io morirei dentro. Lui no. Lui prende cio' che puo' perche del resto a 53 anni cosa puo aspettarsi che cambi nella sua vita? Beh.. qualcosa poteva cambiare. ha avuto la possibilita ( e non solo una gliene ho concessa) di "ricominciare" con me. Ma lui ha "scelto" di stare col piede in due scarpe perche si crede furbo, invincibile, potente... E anche io ho scelto: di non stare con lui a rigirare il coltello in una piaga che mai si rimarginera'. Sara sempre cosi. sempre. Lui la sua vita e poi io...
Deve capirlo cavolo! deve! non posso buttare via la mia unica vita cosi, a cercare di chiudere i buchi dei suoi rapporti fallimentari...non posso. non ne ho la forza, la capacita' nè la voglia.
Poteva ricominciare con me. da zero. io l avrei fatto. l avrei voluto. ma ora no, non ci credo piu.


----------



## serenity (10 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Oh ma tutti adesso vi scatenate? Ma in vacanza nessuno???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
riflettere su cosa? sulle promesse disattese? sulle decisioni rimandate?  non sono arrabbiata fay. sono stremata.


----------



## Old dolcenera (10 Agosto 2007)

*lascialo!*

Tempo fa, raccontando in un post la mia storia, La Lupa mi ha illuminato con un concetto che diceva pressapoco così:

*"Le donne devono imparare a liberarsi dal GIOGO dello STRONZO"!*

Per me è diventato un motto!

Pensaci: perchè una donna dovrebbe sacrificare la propria libertà di avere una famiglia tutta sua in nome della sofferenza e del peso di un amore che è ricambiato male?

Ti stai facendo del male e sei in un circolo vizioso, perchè hai vissuto come forma di amore una relazione in cui c'è una parte che ha sempre avuto e ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, una parte più forte, ed è lui.

Lui è egoisticamente sordo alle tue richieste e non è interessato alla tua sofferenza, semmai alla soddisfazione del proprio egoismo. 

Preparati alla lotta con te stessa, perchè si sa, ci si affeziona anche al giogo che si porta...
Fai leva sulle tue forze e chiedi aiuto nei momenti più difficili ad amici, parenti o chi altri.
Ti auguro tanto coraggio.

*Lascialo alla moglie, fai un affare!*


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Agosto 2007)

*Sere e fay...*

...capisco volersi sfogare della frustrazione per accettare qualcosa di umiliante, ma che fay venga anche a dire tieni duro così.... MAH! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcuno ricorda quando dicevo che se ci sono certi uomini, è percvhè vi è sempre una donna che glielo permette? Giudicate un pò voi!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*meditate gente*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...capisco volersi sfogare della frustrazione per accettare qualcosa di umiliante, ma che fay venga anche a dire tieni duro così.... MAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovrebbero ascoltare di più la tua voce!
Non ti ho mai sentito dire (ops letto) una parola in difesa di certi comportamenti maschili!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma, secondo te, cosa pensano di se stessi certi uomini?


----------



## Old fay (11 Agosto 2007)

Non credo di essere così idiota da dirle tieni duro, so e capisco il soggetto perfettamente, parlavo di una mia parte romantica che crede molto nell'amore. A parte ciò ieri sera ero a cena con amici, ERA IL MIO COMPLEANNO...c'erano diverse coppie tra cui due coniugi al terzo marimonio per entrambi e lei raccontava del suo amore per questo uomo vissuto in parallelo da entrambi per otto anni, unica differenza erano sposati e quindi la situazione è sempre stata abbastanza bilanciata, e non erano nemmeno ragazzini quando accadde, quasi 50enni. Insomma, tutto può accadere, e non amo i giudizi severi e assoluti, sono limitanti e limitati, ogni situazione è diversa. Mi rendo conto che serenity stia aspettando qualcosa che se mai accadrà accadrà tra mille difficoltà, e comunque non esiste l'uomo che abbia superato i 50 con famiglia e figli che si butti in qualcosa di travolgente, noi poi sappiamo solo la di lei versione, non sappiamo cosa pensi lui...ne ho di situazioni simili, dove gli uomini hanno mogli che sono mille volte meglio delle amanti, soprattutto socialmente e per questo motivo non vogliono perdere l'immagine pubblica che li circonda. Non conosco serenity e non so, ma non basta essere più giovani, fare meglio sesso etc. entrano in gioco mille fattori.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrebbero ascoltare di più la tua voce!
> Non ti ho mai sentito dire (ops letto) una parola in difesa di certi comportamenti maschili!
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao P/R, mi permetto di anticipare Fedi che poi sicuramente ti risponderà in modo molto piu' argomentato del mio.

Dunque per tornare alla tua domanda, si credono dei gran furboni, soddisfano il loro smisurato egoismo, fregandosene altamente della sofferenza che infliggono alle  persone che sono realmente innamorate di loro e che purtroppo accecate dai loro sentimenti, continuano a sperare in un qualcosa che molto spesso non si verificherà, e le lascerà distrutte e con l'amara sensazione di aver sprecato una parte della loro vita.


----------



## Old fay (11 Agosto 2007)

Secondo me invece nemmeno pensano di essere dei gran furboni, per loro è normale e basta, sarebbe dar loro troppa fiducia, troppa credibilità, non sono così lungimiranti, agiscono e basta, sono molto più primitivi, quel che fa stare bene loro fa stare bene tutti....è così. STOP!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Secondo me invece nemmeno pensano di essere dei gran furboni, per loro è normale e basta, sarebbe dar loro troppa fiducia, troppa credibilità, non sono così lungimiranti, agiscono e basta, sono molto più primitivi, quel che fa stare bene loro fa stare bene tutti....è così. STOP!



Ciao Fay, beh io ho detto quasi la stessa cosa, ho parlato di egoismo e menefreghismo, che non si discosta molto dal tuo "se stanno bene loro stanno bene tutti". Il problema centrale per me lo ha centrato Fedi, se ci sono uomini così è perché  ci sono donne che glielo permettono....parlo in generale naturalmente.


----------



## Old camilla (11 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Schifata ecco come mi sento. non c'è aggettivo migliore.
> mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi e ora che mi sono stancata e l ho messo con le spalle al muro dicendogli che le chiacchiere se le porta il vento e che ho tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi COSTRUIRE un futuro che vada ben oltre le telefonatine e i soggiorni in albergo, lui sostiene che mi ama come non ha amato mai, che devo dargli tempo per affrontare il discorso con lei e con i figli...
> sono arrivata a minacciarlo. la mia mente non regge piu. ho foto di me e lui insieme. ho i numeri di tel dei figli ( che mi ha dato lui)... so ( e sapete ) di lui cose che metterebbero in ginocchio chiunque e lui... nel suo delirio di onnipotenza sostiene che qualunque cosa io faccia lei non mi crederebbe mai...
> Bel controsenso eh per chi ha bisogno di tempo per affrontare il discorso con la futura ex(????) moglie...
> ...


Ciao serenity, forse puo’ darti un aiutino sapere che all’incirca 7 mesi fa  mi trovavo in una situazione simile alla tua   tanto amore da parte sua, ero per lui la donna che avrebbe voluto accanto mentre lui si sentiva “costretto”  a dover vivere con una donna che non avrebbe retto psicologicamente una separazione e  pertanto tutto sarebbe ricaduto sulla crescita della figlia!
E perché non lasciarlo subito dirai tu?.....perchè io lo amavo, perché non riuscivo a fare a meno di lui, perché se ci provavo poi lui (o io) ripartiva all’attacco fino a che non si ricominciava, e questo è stato l’andazzo per circa un anno….sette mesi fa pero’ qualcosa ha  cominciato a cambiare in me, mi sono rassegnata all’idea che quell’uomo non sarebbe mai stato il mio compagno, mi sentivo sempre piu’“invidiosa” della sua vita nel senso che  desideravo anch’io trascorrere i week end
con un compagno al mio fianco insieme ai miei amici, condividere momenti semplici con una persona al fianco, non so, dalla spesa al supermercato all’organizzare un festa per il compleanno e così via…quelle situazioni che lui tanto denigrava perché non poteva condividerle con me, ma nulla faceva affinché le cose potessero cambiare!
beh mi sono resa conto che se fossi rimasta legata a lui questi momenti non li avrei mai vissuti, nè con lui né con qualcun altro, mi rendo conto che raccontate così sembrano solo delle banalità ma tu e molte altre qui dentro sapete di cosa sto parlando. Non mi dilungo, 7 mesi fa ho dato inconsapevolmente una svolta a questa storia, non l’ho messo con le spalle al muro (sarebbe stato inutile, ci ho provato tante volte), non l’ho “ricattato”, non ho litigato con lui, diciamo che l’ho solo tolto dal centro del mio universo, la mia vita non dipendeva piu’ da lui, non ho rimandato i miei impegni solo perché all’ultimo momento arrivava la sua telefonata, organizzavo le mie uscite, la mia vita senza piu’ chiedere a lui se fosse libero o meno, tutto questo non senza dolore perché il mio amore per lui era ed è sempre presente ma affrontavo le difficoltà e sofferenze dicendomi che stavo facendo la cosa migliore per me, anch’io meritavo di amare ed essere amata in maniera esclusiva da qualcuno come è sempre stato fino a che ho conosciuto lui….e credimi il dolore è tanto ma se ci si pone come obbiettivo la propria serena esistenza alla fine ci si riesce, pian piano le cose vanno meglio e in un modo o nell’altro, sia che lui decida di stare con te o meno, se ne viene fuori.
ti faccio tanti tanti auguri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




camilla


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Camilla*

Così e solo così si coglie l'essenza dell'amare che non sia autodistruttivo! 
Si può amare senza delegare ad un sentimento, lecito o illecito che sia, la podestà del nostro vivere.  Amare è vivere sono due stati che possono incontrarsi ma che non devono scontrrsi, quando accade a rimetterci siamo sempre noi!
Bruja


----------



## Old camilla (11 Agosto 2007)

ama te stesso e poi osserva.....la mia storia un po' la conoscete, c'e' stato quello che viene definito il lieto fine, lui che decide di stare con me e finalmemente ha trovato il coraggio per farlo....ci siamo arrivati dopo mesi di sofferenza, ad oggi posso dire da parte di entrambi, però aggiungo che se anche non fosse stato così, la mia definiamola "presa di coscienza"mi avrebbe comunque condotta ad un lieto fine. ed questo il messaggio che spero arrivi a serenity a tutte le altre che si trovano nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*Scusa*



camilla ha detto:


> ama te stesso e poi osserva.....la mia storia un po' la conoscete, c'e' stato quello che viene definito il lieto fine, lui che decide di stare con me e finalmemente ha trovato il coraggio per farlo....ci siamo arrivati dopo mesi di sofferenza, ad oggi posso dire da parte di entrambi, però aggiungo che se anche non fosse stato così, la mia definiamola "presa di coscienza"mi avrebbe comunque condotta ad un lieto fine. ed questo il messaggio che spero arrivi a serenity a tutte le altre che si trovano nella stessa situazione.


Scusa una domanda forse troppo personale...se non ti va non rispondere.
Ma ora la tua vita è quella che immaginavi o le cose che volevi fare insieme ti sei ritrovata a farle da sola perché in realtà a lui non interesa proprio tutto quel che interessa te?


----------



## Old camilla (11 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa una domanda forse troppo personale...se non ti va non rispondere.
> Ma ora la tua vita è quella che immaginavi o le cose che volevi fare insieme ti sei ritrovata a farle da sola perché in realtà a lui non interesa proprio tutto quel che interessa te?


Ciao P/R,
si, la vita con lui è quella che immaginavo (anche se non avevo messo in conto alcune cose che adesso ti dirò), trascorriamo insieme quanto piu’ tempo possibile e facciamo quello che ogni coppia farebbe, oggi ad esempio siamo stati al mare con una mia amica, siamo rientrati e tra un po’ verrà a prendermi per uscire di nuovo…sembra tutto molto “normale” ma noi lo viviamo in maniera così piena perché fino a qualche mese fa sembrava impossibile il solo pensarci…oggi è come se ci stessimo nuovamente conoscendo, non so come dire, 
senza quella squallida clandestinità, senza la paura di essere riconosciuti  è come se ognuno si stesse mostrando finalmente nella maniera piu’ naturale possibile.
C’e una cosa pero’ che mi pesa in tutto questo ,più che non averlo messo in conto diciamo che non immaginavo mi toccasse così tanto….il suo passato! 25 anni (fidanzamento +matrimonio) con un’altra donna è veramente una vita e per quanto lui non faccia nulla che possa mettere in dubbio il suo legame con me spesso ne sento il peso.
Mi auguro che con il tempo tutto possa attutirsi, magari dopo essere andati a vivere insieme, tra qualche mese se tutto va bene la nostra casa sarà pronta e cominceranno cosi’ a formarsi anche i “ricordi” della nostra storia …..
Non so se è questo che volevi sapere ad ogni modo scrvimi pure, ti leggo domani.
Saluti a tutti.
camilla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*presto*



camilla ha detto:


> Ciao P/R,
> si, la vita con lui è quella che immaginavo (anche se non avevo messo in conto alcune cose che adesso ti dirò), trascorriamo insieme quanto piu’ tempo possibile e facciamo quello che ogni coppia farebbe, oggi ad esempio siamo stati al mare con una mia amica, siamo rientrati e tra un po’ verrà a prendermi per uscire di nuovo…sembra tutto molto “normale” ma noi lo viviamo in maniera così piena perché fino a qualche mese fa sembrava impossibile il solo pensarci…oggi è come se ci stessimo nuovamente conoscendo, non so come dire,
> senza quella squallida clandestinità, senza la paura di essere riconosciuti è come se ognuno si stesse mostrando finalmente nella maniera piu’ naturale possibile.
> C’e una cosa pero’ che mi pesa in tutto questo ,più che non averlo messo in conto diciamo che non immaginavo mi toccasse così tanto….il suo passato! 25 anni (fidanzamento +matrimonio) con un’altra donna è veramente una vita e per quanto lui non faccia nulla che possa mettere in dubbio il suo legame con me spesso ne sento il peso.
> ...


Dici che non vivete ancora insieme e che siete in una fase di "fidanzamento". Io intendevo nella quotidiana convivenza, ma è presto.
Beh devi mettere in conto che non si rinasce nuovi in ogni storia ma ci si porta dietro tutti i "bagagli", perché è quel che è stato vissuto che fa una persona quel che è.
Auguri!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Schifata ecco come mi sento. non c'è aggettivo migliore.
> mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi e ora che mi sono stancata e l ho messo con le spalle al muro dicendogli che le chiacchiere se le porta il vento e che ho tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi COSTRUIRE un futuro che vada ben oltre le telefonatine e i soggiorni in albergo, lui sostiene che mi ama come non ha amato mai, che devo dargli tempo per affrontare il discorso con lei e con i figli...
> sono arrivata a minacciarlo. la mia mente non regge piu. ho foto di me e lui insieme. ho i numeri di tel dei figli ( che mi ha dato lui)... so ( e sapete ) di lui cose che metterebbero in ginocchio chiunque e lui... nel suo delirio di onnipotenza sostiene che qualunque cosa io faccia lei non mi crederebbe mai...
> Bel controsenso eh per chi ha bisogno di tempo per affrontare il discorso con la futura ex(????) moglie...
> ...


 
Poco serenety, ti hanno scritto tutto quello che avrei scritto anche io, quindi aggiugo solo una domanda; lei ...non ti crederebbe mai...ma a te che cosa ti importa che lei non ti creda?

Sei tu che devi essere sicura di VOLERLO mollare sto peso agonizzante che non ti fa vivere quella vita che devi pretendere da stessa.

Lui gioca con entrambe perchè VOI glielo permettete!


Stacca la spina *davvero*...e poi vedrai cosa e come sceglierà il suo egoismo.

ps. quanti anni hanno i suoi figli?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

*Sere*



serenity ha detto:


> ho paura. di lui. della sua reazione. non è uno che accetta di essere lasciato. pretende di essere lui a farlo
> 
> 
> .


 
che fa..ti ha minacciato ?


ha minacciato di suicidarsi? 


Di cosa hai paura...ma è possibile che una donna deve provare paura dell'uomo di cui si è innammorata... dipendenza da una paura?

Guarda che quella cosa che ti fa davvero paura, non è lui, ma la mancanza di lui...rifletti Sere, e non scappare da te stessa cara.


----------



## Old fay (12 Agosto 2007)

Ciao Camilla, inizia per te adesso il momento più difficlle nel percorso di una coppia che da clandestina, in tre,  si ritrova a camminare in due, dicono sia il momento più difficile, ma non può essere diversamente. Certo che 25 anni sono tantissimi, troppi, ma c'è che lo fa e chi ci riesce. Bisogna crederci. Capisco, come saprai, a me è capitato seppur diversamente, che i 17 anni pregressi di lui con lei abbiano preso il sopravvento, anche se sono sicura per un'abitudine alla quale lui non è riuscito a rinunciare e non per amore, ma le cattive abitudini non si perdono tanto facilmente. PErchè dico cattive abitudini? Perchè è un amore finito il suo, ogni amore quando cede il passo ad un altro è un amore finito...!!! Si fa finta di non vederlo perchè ci mette a posto la cosienza. DOmani ricomincerà la sua attività completamente rinnovata, dopo anni di attività nello stesso modo da domani si ricomincia, tutto nuovo, ha fatto una cosa stupenda, si è impegnto economicamente per anni, ma ha ha avuto il coraggio di ricominciare da capo, strano per come è lui. Sapete chi gliel'ha data la forza? Io, il nostro amore, io glio ho dato la spinta, e vi pare poco? LEi ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non le piace quel che ha fatto, troppo innovtivo per la sua età...ma vaff....!!!! Ed io? Io che l'ho portato a tanto, dove sono io? Ecco, sento di aver subito una grossa ingiustizia, scusate ma oggi mi sono alzata male!!!!! Cara Camilla,credici nella vostra scelta, se si crede fortemente in qualcosa questo qualcosa arriva prma o poi. FAY!


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*

Aver paura di un uomo che pretende di essere lui a lasciare anche se tu ne avresti voglia per conto tuo è motivo di azzeramento totale di ogni rapporto.
Che te ne fai di un tiranno sentimentale? Anzi, forse sarebbe il caso che qualcuno lo tirasse già dal suo piedistallo di cartone!!
In questo caso lo dico intenzionalmente.... ma cosa vuoi fare della tua vita, tenerla ancora legata a questo mulo testardo e supponente? Ti vuoi così poco bene???
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

*rieccomi*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> che fa..ti ha minacciato ?
> 
> 
> ha minacciato di suicidarsi?
> ...


i suoi figli hanno 25 e 20 anni... e  questa è l unica certezza che ho arrivata a questo punto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Sere*

Hai cercato molte volte di lasciarlo e almeno sei mesi fa avevo creduto che ci fossi riuscita.
Come ti trattiene? Cosa ti trattiene?


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Ho fatto una ricostruzione di tutto cio che è accaduto in questo lungo tempo. l ho fatto per me, per ritrovare la serenity che ero e puer fuggire da quella che sono ora.
ero innamorata di lui tanto da non vedere le cose che palesemente di accadevano. ero innamorata di lui al punto di non riuscire a trovare senso a una macchinazione diabolica ed ingegnosa di quella persona. L ho conosciuto quando  con la moglie adnava ancora tutto abbastanza bene. Lui aveva le sue " amichette " di sempre e continauva a cercarne altre in chat. Poi il patatrac: lei scopre gli sms che lui inviava all eletta di turno e iniziano i problemi. Lei fa per andarsene di casa. l altra si spaventa e sparisce "perche non potrebbe mai far del male ad un'altra donna" e lui s attacca a  me, visto che ero l unica che l ascoltava senza chiedergli niente e senza dare giudizi.  andiamo avanti cosi per un paio d anni. mi racconta cose di lui che avrebbero fatto scappare chiunque a gambe levate. ma io continuo ad ascoltarlo e astargli vicino come posso. Ci si vede ma come amici, un caffe due chiacchiere e via... poi subentra ( per lui ) l attrazione fisica e siccome sa che sono in una situazione delicatissima decide di passare la patata bollente a me dicendomi che non vuole avvicinarsi di piu perche teme di farmi soffrire. Io ( demente) lo rassicuro dicendogli che siamo gia vicinissimi e che fare sesso era l ultimo  dei miei pensieri. poi dopo 6 mesi di "sono innamorato non so si forse chissa" finiamo a letto insieme...  dopo un po iniziano i meie dubbi  vedendo che continua a stare in chat come sempre e che anzi a volte mi dice di non esserci quando c’è.
Mi allontano per  nn star male e lui colpisce con il fatidico “ti amo”. E io che a quella parole do un’importanza mostruosa  mi sciolgo perche voglio credergli….
Mi ama vorrebbe vivere con  me ma non puo per via dei figli che senza di lui sarebbero persi. E lei…poverina è la solita sciocca che morirebbe senza quell uomo che l ha fatta tanto soffrire…
Continuiamo a vederci tra alti e bassi per un annetto all incirca fino a quando io stufa dei suoi vorrei ma non posso ( strano per uno che puo disporre della sua vita come meglio crede)  lo metto alle strette costringendolo a scegliere. Lui ovviamente NON mi sceglie e me lo dice chiaramente anche se sottolinea che non si rende conto di quello che sta facendo. Lo supplico di restare perche è gia dura vivere cosi, e che buttando alle ortiche quello che avevamo non avremmo fatto il bene di nessuno, ma di certo del  male a noi stessi.
Lui dice : si è vero. E ricomincia tutto come prima.
Fino a quando non trovo gli sms che invia alla moglie e che tutto fanno pensare tranne che i due siano ai ferri corti.” “Mi manchi, risolveremo anche questo insieme etc etc”
Glielo faccio presente e lui dice che sbaglio ad arrabbiarmi…  Gli dico che sono stufa che lui parla ma non conclude un bel nulla che io ci sono sempre e lui quando puo che lui prende e io do che non sa nemmeno cosa voglia dire la parola amore che è un egoista e che voglio di piu. 
La sua risposta? “ognuno ama come sa amare. E io amo cosi, anche se non te lo dico o non POSSO dimostrartelo come vorrei io ti amo come non ho amato mai e senza di te non posso vivere. No. Non ci so stare”
Gli ho detto che ho 32 anni che  lui me ne fa sentire addosso 82. che voglio dei figli le feste di compleanno le passeggiate  le cene con gli amici le uscite della domenica e che lui mai potra darmi queste STUPIDE cose.
Gli ho ricordato di quando diceva che sono una donna da amare e non da tenere a mezzo servizio, cosa che ovviamente ora non pensa piu visto che non si fa scrupoli a portarmi in questo o quell alberghetto spacciandolo per romantico solo perche è vista lago… gli ho detto che avrei preferito mille volte fare l amore in macchina o nn farlo affatto… e piangevo
E lui mi diceva: come posso rinunciare a tutto questo?
E  nn c ho visto piu. Gli ho detto  “ se solo lei sapesse…”e lui…. “ non tic rederebbe mai”…
Non ho detto null altro. Mi è bastato. Ho continuato a coccolarlo per tutto il giorno. Abbiamo fatto l amore. Ma stavolta lui nn era tenero. No. Era violento. E poi via di corsa tra il traffico e i semafori rossi per arrivare in tempo a farmi prendere il treno… perche altrimenti sarebbe stato un bel casino per lui…
Mi accompagna lo saluto mi volto dopo tre secondi e gia non c’è piu…. E questa è la mia storia con lui. La storia di un carnefice e della sua preda… avrei dato l anima per lui. Ora lo vedo per quello che è.


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai cercato molte volte di lasciarlo e almeno sei mesi fa avevo creduto che ci fossi riuscita.
> Come ti trattiene? Cosa ti trattiene?


 
pensavo che fosse un punto di riferimento. pensavo di poter contare su di lui. pensavo di aver trovato qualcuno che ci sarebbe stato quando avevo voglia di parlare di piangere di scherzare.  e invece era solo uno che voleva portarmi a letto e che ha avuto la pazienza dia spettare 3 anni


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai cercato molte volte di lasciarlo e almeno sei mesi fa avevo creduto che ci fossi riuscita.
> Come ti trattiene? Cosa ti trattiene?


e mi tratteneva la speranza che qualcosa sarebbe cambiato in lui. e invece alla fine è cambiato in me. Bello vero?


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*

No.... non lo vedi per quello che è perchè se veramente ne vedessi tutta la sua bruttura neppure ne vorresti più parlare.
Dentro di te tu non vuoi credere di aver amato una persona simile anche se vista attraverso la lente dell'illusione. Quanto prenderai atto che l'amore cieco ed assoluto ha potuto portarti a subire quest'uomo, allora sarai libera.
Non importa che tu lo vbeda per quello che è, importa che tu te ne liberi subito.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No.... non lo vedi per quello che è perchè se veramente ne vedessi tutta la sua bruttura neppure ne vorresti più parlare.
> Dentro di te tu non vuoi credere di aver amato una persona simile anche se vista attraverso la lente dell'illusione. Quanto prenderai atto che l'amore cieco ed assoluto ha potuto portarti a subire quest'uomo, allora sarai libera.
> Non importa che tu lo vbeda per quello che è, importa che tu te ne liberi subito.
> Bruja


 
ho bisogno di parlarne per non scoppiare Bruja. HO bisogno di non sentirmi piu in colpa nè arrabbiata con me stessa per aver amato un uomo cosi. Ho bisogno di accettare la sconfitta. No .non ha vinto lui. Ma io ho perso contro me stessa contro i miei principi contro le mie responsabilita contro la mia lealta verso me stessa. HO perso e mi è piaciuto.  Mi piacevabo le sue parole dolci. mi piaceva sentirmi importante. mi piaceva quel po che mi dava quell amore malato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Ora*



serenity ha detto:


> e mi tratteneva la speranza che qualcosa sarebbe cambiato in lui. e invece alla fine è cambiato in me. Bello vero?


Tu l'hai trattenuto con te sempre credendo (prima dicevi di no, ma poi ci credevi) alle sue dichiarazioni d'amore.
Perché? Perché ne avevi bisogno.
Ma aspetti sempre una frase rivelatrice come prima "non ti ho scelta" o ora "lei non ti crederebbe mai" come se fossero necessarie!
Mi dispiace essere dura con te che hai così bisogno di forza perché temo che scuoterti te ne tolga, ma certe cose sono evidenti e lo sono in base agli elementi che tu ci hai dato e che quindi conosci benissimo!
Lui ama avere una donna giovane disponibile che benché gli costi qualche ti amo o qualche bugia non gli chiede davvero nulla! Del resto è una vita che lui si nutre di questo e paga con questo denaro fuori corso che viene preso per buono!
Lui non ti ha scelta perché ...non l'ha fatto e non ha neppure il lontano pensiero di scegliere non dico di lasciare la moglie/famiglia/villetta/giardino ma neppure di rischiare rogne.
Lui è convinto che la moglie non ti crederebbe perché sa che non è vero quel che tu vuoi dirle: non sei la sua amante, non sei il suo amore tormentato e segreto con cui non può costruire nulla che tu in qualche momento ti illudi di essere, ma sei un diversivo e basta! Sei la solita stampella che gli rende più dolce ed emozionante la vita quotidiana e che è abitudine, ma è quella che vuole!
Tu volevi qualcosa da lui che lui non è in grado di dare nemmeno alla donna con cui vive da trentanni, con la quale ha avuto e cresciuto due figli e progettato e realizzato la vita che volevano.
Se per un attimo di follia lui lasciasse la moglie e volesse star con te non ti darebbe comunque quel di cui tu hai bisogno: sicurezza (di cosa ti sentiresti sicura con lui?) e 
serenità!
E il peggio è che stai vivendo un presente che non solo non ti soddisfa, ma ti fa sentire usata e umiliata in perenne attesa che lui ...diventi un altro, che diventi l'uomo che vuoi e che lui non è, non è mai stato per nessuna e mai sarà.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> ho bisogno di parlarne per non scoppiare Bruja. HO bisogno di non sentirmi piu in colpa nè arrabbiata con me stessa per aver amato un uomo cosi. Ho bisogno di accettare la sconfitta. No .non ha vinto lui. Ma io ho perso contro me stessa contro i miei principi contro le mie responsabilita contro la mia lealta verso me stessa. HO perso e mi è piaciuto. Mi piacevabo le sue parole dolci. mi piaceva sentirmi importante. mi piaceva quel po che mi dava quell amore malato.


Puoi parlarne quanto vuoi e non devi sentirti in colpa, l'amore, anche se può avere delle colpe di illegittimità, la l'incolpevolezza del sentimento che anche se sbagliato raramente è strumentale in casi come il tuo.
Devi solo metabolizzare che lui è così, che non è forse neppure colpa sua essere tanto insipiente, opportunista e ingannevole perfino verso sè stesso.
La sconfitta che senti è infatti verso il tuo progetto personale, verso la visione che avevi di te stessa, ma è anche vero che è sempre possibile risorgere e far tesoro delle esperienze che ci hanno provato e deluso.
Quello che ti piaceva di quell'amore malato era il pensiero che riempisse la tua solitudine, che tale non era, perchè solo il fraintendimento che lui fosse l'amore ti ha lasciato pensare che senza di lui fossi sola.  Noi siamo sempre soli, ci rapportiamo con gli altri, viviamo con, di e per gli altri, ma la nostra individualità è unitaria; è solo quando non stiamo bene con noi stessi che questa unicità si tramuta in solitudine e diamo a lei una connotazione negativa.
Oggi la tua solitudine sarebbe un punto di partenza dall'arrivo fallimentare del tuo progetto con quell'uomo che a quel progetto non partecipava. 
E' vero sei stata sleale verso te stessa ma forse non "vedevi" che eri sempre e comunque sola salvo piccoli momenti di "amore di frodo".... Ti piaceva l'idea che avevi di lui.... è lo stare con lui che ti ha mostrato chi fosse!!
Ne puoi uscire.... è sempre faticoso in questi frangenti, ma se ne esce e magari facendo tesoro di quello che l'errore ci ha insegnato.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu l'hai trattenuto con te sempre credendo (prima dicevi di no, ma poi ci credevi) alle sue dichiarazioni d'amore.
> Perché? Perché ne avevi bisogno.
> Ma aspetti sempre una frase rivelatrice come prima "non ti ho scelta" o ora "lei non ti crederebbe mai" come se fossero necessarie!
> Mi dispiace essere dura con te che hai così bisogno di forza perché temo che scuoterti te ne tolga, ma certe cose sono evidenti e lo sono in base agli elementi che tu ci hai dato e che quindi conosci benissimo!
> ...


 
a volte penso che avesse calcolato tutto: tempi modi parole azioni . tutte  pensate e calcolate. e la cosa che fa piu male sai qual è P/R? conoscere  i particolari della sua vita "ufficiale"! dove sono i figli, di che colore ha dipinto le camere, dove ha comprato i mobili che tanto ama, dove è andato in viaggio di nozze, dove fa la spesa e i mille progetti che ha per se' e la sua famiglia. E io dovrei anche compiacermene... e dirgli " uh che bello amore...." . se non è crudelta' questa...


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> a volte penso che avesse calcolato tutto: tempi modi parole azioni . tutte pensate e calcolate. e la cosa che fa piu male sai qual è P/R? conoscere i particolari della sua vita "ufficiale"! dove sono i figli, di che colore ha dipinto le camere, dove ha comprato i mobili che tanto ama, dove è andato in viaggio di nozze, dove fa la spesa e i mille progetti che ha per se' e la sua famiglia. E io dovrei anche compiacermene... e dirgli " uh che bello amore...." . se non è crudelta' questa...


 
Perdonami ma sei su una strada sbagliata.......... non si è crudeli se la persona con cui ci si rapporta non ci importa più di tanto. Lui ti raccontava le cose come le avrebbe dette a chiunque.......... non erano confidenze era la cronaca della sua vita.... robetta di cui si parla anche al bar anche su tu hai dipinto queste confidenze di un color rosa amorevole.   Ti stupiresti di sapere che le stesse cose possono essere risapute dal vicino di casa, dalla collega, dal bottegaio .... in fondo cosa ha detto di tanto unico? Ha elecato le cose che ha fatto con piacere ma che confidenza speciale sarebbe sapere che ha un colore particolare di camera, che ha un certo mobile o che viaggio di nozze ha scelto?
E' la tua visuale che pone a queste cose un plusvalore che non hanno.  
A lui non importa che tu possa compiacretene, è pago di dirtelo magari perchè sa che quando ci si vede, a parte qualche parola dolce e il sesso se non si parla della propria vita di che potete parlare visto che un progetto insieme non era previsto?
Pensaci.....
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Puoi parlarne quanto vuoi e non devi sentirti in colpa, l'amore, anche se può avere delle colpe di illegittimità, la l'incolpevolezza del sentimento che anche se sbagliato raramente è strumentale in casi come il tuo.
> Devi solo metabolizzare che lui è così, che non è forse neppure colpa sua essere tanto insipiente, opportunista e ingannevole perfino verso sè stesso.
> La sconfitta che senti è infatti verso il tuo progetto personale, verso la visione che avevi di te stessa, ma è anche vero che è sempre possibile risorgere e far tesoro delle esperienze che ci hanno provato e deluso.
> Quello che ti piaceva di quell'amore malato era il pensiero che riempisse la tua solitudine, che tale non era, perchè solo il fraintendimento che lui fosse l'amore ti ha lasciato pensare che senza di lui fossi sola. Noi siamo sempre soli, ci rapportiamo con gli altri, viviamo con, di e per gli altri, ma la nostra individualità è unitaria; è solo quando non stiamo bene con noi stessi che questa unicità si tramuta in solitudine e diamo a lei una connotazione negativa.
> ...


la cosa che mi fa piu rabbia è che luiha lasciato sempre intendere che fossi io a decidere l evolversi degli eventi. Sembrava davvero che si facesse scrupoli e che  i suoi atteggiamenti fossero davvero di protezione e di rispetto verso la sottoscritta. e invece lui sapeva esattamente che tasti premere e quali sarebbero state le mie reazioni. sono talmente prevedibile e trasparente che è stato un gioco da ragazzi. MI faceva credere che ero io a scegliere e invece luia veva gia programmato tutto... ma a me pero sarebbe rimasto comuqnue il messaggio di fondo e cioe " è cio che hai voluto tu..."
e ora che voglio che ritorni alla sua squallida vita di menzogne e opportunismo e alle sue recite da scolaretto delle elementari sta cercando di fare la stessa cosa: sa dove colpire quali parole possono ferirmi e quali no. sa in che modo prendermi:  " mi manchi amore" e poi sparisce per ore ed ore cosi che sia io a preoccuparmi e a cercarlo...
non c'è nulla che lo turbi. nemmeno i biglietti del parchimetro che ho DELIBERATAMENTE  nascosto nella sua macchina affiche qualcuno li trovasse... nemmeno le mille telefonate a casa sua. nemmeno la consapevolezza che potrei fargli passare un brutto quarto d ora.
nulla Bruja. NULLA. si crede onnipotente. e mi fa una rabbia che nemmeno immagini...


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perdonami ma sei su una strada sbagliata.......... non si è crudeli se la persona con cui ci si rapporta non ci importa più di tanto. Lui ti raccontava le cose come le avrebbe dette a chiunque.......... non erano confidenze era la cronaca della sua vita.... robetta di cui si parla anche al bar anche su tu hai dipinto queste confidenze di un color rosa amorevole. Ti stupiresti di sapere che le stesse cose possono essere risapute dal vicino di casa, dalla collega, dal bottegaio .... in fondo cosa ha detto di tanto unico? Ha elecato le cose che ha fatto con piacere ma che confidenza speciale sarebbe sapere che ha un colore particolare di camera, che ha un certo mobile o che viaggio di nozze ha scelto?
> E' la tua visuale che pone a queste cose un plusvalore che non hanno.
> A lui non importa che tu possa compiacretene, è pago di dirtelo magari perchè sa che quando ci si vede, a parte qualche parola dolce e il sesso se non si parla della propria vita di che potete parlare visto che un progetto insieme non era previsto?
> Pensaci.....
> Bruja


 
quando ci vediamo sai cosa fa? mi porta nei posti dove è stato con la moglie. e poi farcisce il tutto con " questi posti li ho visti mille volte, ma quando sono con te diventano magici"... oppure " perche è cosi bello stare con te" " ma cosa vuoi tu da me? cosa ci facciamo qui? tutto questo non doveva succedere... perche mi sono innamorato di te?".
e io imbambolata e sognante con lo sguardo annebbiato lo contemplo ... anche se ultimanebte avevo iniziato a notare gli sguardi della gente intorno a noi... pieni di sorpresa o forse di disapprovazione.... IO... e lui... 20 anni di differenza. potrebbe essere mio padre... ha una famiglia... mi sta mentendo... ecco cosa penso io... e lui se ne accorge e cosa fa? va in bagno e lascia il telefono sul tavolo del ristorante, per la serie " controlla pure... non honulla da nascondere"...
è folle lui? sono folle io? non so


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa piu rabbia è che luiha lasciato sempre intendere che fossi io a decidere l evolversi degli eventi. Sembrava davvero che si facesse scrupoli e che i suoi atteggiamenti fossero davvero di protezione e di rispetto verso la sottoscritta. e invece lui sapeva esattamente che tasti premere e quali sarebbero state le mie reazioni. sono talmente prevedibile e trasparente che è stato un gioco da ragazzi. MI faceva credere che ero io a scegliere e invece luia veva gia programmato tutto... ma a me pero sarebbe rimasto comuqnue il messaggio di fondo e cioe " è cio che hai voluto tu..."
> e ora che voglio che ritorni alla sua squallida vita di menzogne e opportunismo e alle sue recite da scolaretto delle elementari sta cercando di fare la stessa cosa: sa dove colpire quali parole possono ferirmi e quali no. sa in che modo prendermi: " mi manchi amore" e poi sparisce per ore ed ore cosi che sia io a preoccuparmi e a cercarlo...
> non c'è nulla che lo turbi. nemmeno i biglietti del parchimetro che ho DELIBERATAMENTE nascosto nella sua macchina affiche qualcuno li trovasse... nemmeno le mille telefonate a casa sua. nemmeno la consapevolezza che potrei fargli passare un brutto quarto d ora.
> nulla Bruja. NULLA. si crede onnipotente. e mi fa una rabbia che nemmeno immagini...


C'è una sola risposta a quello che hai esposto......... tu lo hai amato.... lui comunque non lo ha fatto mai, ha solo avuto una parvenza di affetto/attrazione strumentale, utilitaristica e funzionale alle sue esigenze.  Rifletti e vedrai che tutti i conti torneranno!
Quindi non macerarti, non sei più colpevole di quanto lui ti abbia ingannata, anzi il suo inganno ha protratto la tua situazione.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'è una sola risposta a quello che hai esposto......... tu lo hai amato.... lui comunque non lo ha fatto mai, ha solo avuto una parvenza di affetto/attrazione strumentale, utilitaristica e funzionale alle sue esigenze. Rifletti e vedrai che tutti i conti torneranno!
> Quindi non macerarti, non sei più colpevole di quanto lui ti abbia ingannata, anzi il suo inganno ha protratto la tua situazione.
> Bruja


 
questo è ormai un dato di fatto assodato... se mi avesse amata davvero mi avrebbe lasciata libera di vivere la mia vita invece di tenermi legata a lui con gli sms e con promesse che non aveva alcuna intenzione di mantere.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> questo è ormai un dato di fatto assodato... se mi avesse amata davvero mi avrebbe lasciata libera di vivere la mia vita invece di tenermi legata a lui con gli sms e con promesse che non aveva alcuna intenzione di mantere.


 
Dunque se ne sei consapevole a che pro soffrire per chi ti ha tanto ingannato e non ti ha amato?   Non è uno spreco di tempo, pensieri e vita medesima?
Lui ha fatto casualmete parte della tua vita, NON è la vita, quindi levatelo di dosso come uno straccio vecchio.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque se ne sei consapevole a che pro soffrire per chi ti ha tanto ingannato e non ti ha amato? Non è uno spreco di tempo, pensieri e vita medesima?
> Lui ha fatto casualmete parte della tua vita, NON è la vita, quindi levatelo di dosso come uno straccio vecchio.
> Bruja


 
ora che tutto ha un aspetto diverso, anche le sue frasi hanno un sapore meno bello di quello che mi pareva all epoca.
mi diceva spesso " sono contento che tu abbia attraversato la mia vita"... se solo ne avessi saputo cogliere il senso prima... accidenti accidenti...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Agosto 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Serenity tu dentro di te lo sai benissimo che il chiederti piu' tempo per poter gestire il discorso separazione dalla moglie e' l ennesima scusa...cosi come sai e hai sempre saputo che questo momento sarebbe arrivato....lui insiste ancora con le vecchie tattiche...non si spreca nemmeno a trovarne di nuove...voleva quello che vogliono tanti....divertimento...l ha avuto...se adesso tu non ce la fai piu'....a lui piu' di tanto la cosa non preoccupa...della serie "SE TI STA BENE E' COSI'...SE NO CIAO....MA TI AMO COME MAI....E BLA' BLA' BLA'..." tutte fanfane Serenity....
> 
> Lascialo appunto alla sua vita...cambia numero di cell....numero fisso di casa...se te lo ritrovi fra i piedi davanti casa e in altri luoghi dove lui sa di poterti trovare metti in mezzo qualche amico/a che si batta per te...in questi casi olio dei freni sull auto del tizio va sempre bene...di solito capisce alla prima seduta che il giochino e' finito....altrimenti si puo' proseguire con gomme squarciate....feci sulle portiere...e via' cosi'...fino se lui tanto ci tiene...ad arrivare a un confronto diretto con qualche tuo amico ben messo fisicamente...vedi che capisce...perche' tanto sta gente capisce solo quando viene messo a rischio cio' a cui tengono di piu'....IL LORO APPARIRE...anche perche' dire alla moglie...ai figli...non cambierebbe nulla....
> 
> Sinceramente ti auguro di stare bene...e che lui nella sua infantilita' sia sufficentemente adulto da capire che la deve smettere


ciao Sere, te lo dico da uomo che stava dall'altra parte, padre di due bambini, piccoli. io avevo maturato in mente l'idea di lasciare tutto e, guardando in faccia me stesso, anche passati molti mesi so che l'avrei fatto. ma il tutto avveniva sulle ali di quella situazione. in quel momento, quando il coinvoglimento amoroso era al massimo. non credo nel 'tempo' necessario a maturare certe scelte, due amanti che decidono di concretizzare qualcosa, se ci sono famiglie di mezzo, costruiscono sul dolore e sulla sofferenza altrui. non e' da tutti farlo. ma si deve essere onesti con noi stessi, ammetterlo e lasciare andare chi ha il diritto di aspirare a molto di piu rispetto a quanto tu hai cosi ben descritto. ti abbraccio e mi accodo a chi ti ha previsto tempi duri ma che diverranno ben presto molto molto piu sereni.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> a volte penso che avesse calcolato tutto: tempi modi parole azioni . tutte pensate e calcolate. e la cosa che fa piu male sai qual è P/R? conoscere i particolari della sua vita "ufficiale"! dove sono i figli, di che colore ha dipinto le camere, dove ha comprato i mobili che tanto ama, dove è andato in viaggio di nozze, dove fa la spesa e i mille progetti che ha per se' e la sua famiglia. E io dovrei anche compiacermene... e dirgli " uh che bello amore...." . se non è crudelta' questa...


 
*Cara serenity, non basta rispondersi " ma io lo amavo" quando tu ti mettevi nella condizione di ascoltare queste cose.*

*Ti sei mai chiesta come mai non ti ribellavi a questo ascolto di un progetto dove tu , cara amica, non ne eri protagonista?*

*Ecco Serene, se incomincerai a porti questa domanda ,la cui risposta sai bene che è tanto dolorosa quando difficile da tirar fuori, incomincerai a camminare verso una guarigione.*

*Tutte noi in modo diverso e in circostanze diverse hanno patito e patiscono ancora di questi errori, l'esperienza ti aiuta a metterli a fuoco prima che il danno ( sempre reversibile ) possa insinuarsi, l'esperienza ti aiuta a leggere le circostanze in maniera piu' repentina e chiara, quindi non spaccarti la testa e cammina avanti.*

*Perchè devi lesinare ossigeno e riconoscimento a una persona che è impegnata a darne altrove?*

*Sono tre anni che aspetti...e non ti basta ancora? lui ha figli adulti oltretutto, quindi è evidente che sia un alibi il suo, un alibi al suo spazio narcisistico , al suo bisogno di sentirsi gratificato sessualmente,al suo bisogno di confermare la propria seduttività...ricattandoti...chiedendoti di aspettare per poter continuare a controllare tutto e tutti...etc..etc..*

*e tu che fai nel frattempo? sei qui che stai male per lui, e lui lo sa, e su questo agisce,agisce sulla tua incapacità ( dolorosissima, lo so ) di salutarlo e chiudere il capitolo per aprirne uno nuovo..che ti faccia respirare con tutte quelle cose belle che desideri legittimamente.*

*Non prendertela quindi con lui, ma rifletti cara su te stessa, la causa non in lui, ma è dentro di te. Sei oltretutto giovane e libera, cos'è che ti trattiene se non quella catena ti sei costruita TU?*

*Sciogli presto il nodo cara Sere, piu' passa il tempo e piu' sarà difficile.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*x Serenity*



Bruja ha detto:


> Perdonami ma sei su una strada sbagliata.......... *non si è crudeli se la persona con cui ci si rapporta non ci importa più di tanto. Lui ti raccontava le cose come le avrebbe dette a chiunque.......... non erano confidenze era la cronaca della sua vita.... robetta di cui si parla anche al bar anche su tu hai dipinto queste confidenze di un color rosa amorevole. Ti stupiresti di sapere che le stesse cose possono essere risapute dal vicino di casa, dalla collega, dal bottegaio .... in fondo cosa ha detto di tanto unico?* Ha elecato le cose che ha fatto con piacere ma che confidenza speciale sarebbe sapere che ha un colore particolare di camera, che ha un certo mobile o che viaggio di nozze ha scelto?
> E' la tua visuale che pone a queste cose un plusvalore che non hanno.
> A lui non importa che tu possa compiacretene, è pago di dirtelo magari perchè* sa che quando ci si vede, a parte qualche parola dolce e il sesso se non si parla della propria vita di che potete parlare visto che un progetto insieme non era previsto?*
> Pensaci.....
> Bruja


Ho voluto evindenziare questi passaggi tra i puntuali interventi di Bruja perché particolarmente rivelatori. 
La sua assoluta indifferenza per quello che ti può ferire è la prova di quanto sia insensibile e quanto poco si preoccupi di comprendere il tuo animo e cosa può farti soffrire.
Quello l'amore l'ha visto solo attraversare la strada, ma lui era troppo distratto per prendere la targa!


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ciao Sere, te lo dico da uomo che stava dall'altra parte, padre di due bambini, piccoli. io avevo maturato in mente l'idea di lasciare tutto e, guardando in faccia me stesso, anche passati molti mesi so che l'avrei fatto. ma il tutto avveniva sulle ali di quella situazione. in quel momento, quando il coinvoglimento amoroso era al massimo. non credo nel 'tempo' necessario a maturare certe scelte, due amanti che decidono di concretizzare qualcosa, se ci sono famiglie di mezzo, costruiscono sul dolore e sulla sofferenza altrui. non e' da tutti farlo. ma si deve essere onesti con noi stessi, ammetterlo e lasciare andare chi ha il diritto di aspirare a molto di piu rispetto a quanto tu hai cosi ben descritto. ti abbraccio e mi accodo a chi ti ha previsto tempi duri ma che diverranno ben presto molto molto piu sereni.


 
lo spero tanto BD . davvero tanto. ora mi sento cosi consapevolmente sciocca che mi prenderei a schiaffi da sola... Io non ho mai chiesto nulla a quell uomo. è stato lui a dirmi che avrebbe voluto questo o quello con me. Ma ora so che erano solo pensieri che derivavano dai moemnti bui che aveva a casa.  Gli sono servita per sopravvivere alla difficile quotidianita che si trova ad affrontare un uomo che viene scoperto dalla moglie con le mani nel sacco. Gli sono servita perche gli davo le attenzioni e l affetto che lei non gli dava in quei momenti. E sapendo che per andare oltre con me avrebbe dovuto darmi di piu, ha iniziato con le promesse mai mantenute. ma ora una cosa lho  promessa io a me stessa: trovare il coraggio di guardare avanti. per me. per la mia unica vita. per cio che sono e che per troppo tempo ho dimenticato di essere.
vi voglio un mondo di bene
grazie amici

sere


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> lo spero tanto BD . davvero tanto. ora mi sento cosi consapevolmente sciocca che mi prenderei a schiaffi da sola... Io non ho mai chiesto nulla a quell uomo. è stato lui a dirmi che avrebbe voluto questo o quello con me. Ma ora so che erano solo pensieri che derivavano dai moemnti bui che aveva a casa. Gli sono servita per sopravvivere alla difficile quotidianita che si trova ad affrontare un uomo che viene scoperto dalla moglie con le mani nel sacco. Gli sono servita perche gli davo le attenzioni e l affetto che lei non gli dava in quei momenti. E sapendo che per andare oltre con me avrebbe dovuto darmi di piu, ha iniziato con le promesse mai mantenute. ma ora una cosa lho promessa io a me stessa: trovare il coraggio di guardare avanti. per me. per la mia unica vita. per cio che sono e che per troppo tempo ho dimenticato di essere.
> vi voglio un mondo di bene
> grazie amici
> 
> sere


 


brava sere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è dura ma vedrai che tu ce la farai! 

e non darti alcun schiaffone, è stata una esperienza piu' utile di una qualunque...ottimizza l'esperienza , il fatto che tu stia cosi male, perchè immagino come tu possa stare, e cammina..cammina...vedrai che tutto è ancora da scrivere, basta camminare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*In fin dei conti*

Se riesci a uscirne ci hai messo meno anni di altre!


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho voluto evindenziare questi passaggi tra i puntuali interventi di Bruja perché particolarmente rivelatori.
> La sua assoluta indifferenza per quello che ti può ferire è la prova di quanto sia insensibile e quanto poco si preoccupi di comprendere il tuo animo e cosa può farti soffrire.
> Quello l'amore l'ha visto solo attraversare la strada, ma lui era troppo distratto per prendere la targa!


 
lui l amore lo conosce, ma solo quello per se stesso, per le cose che lo fanno star bene e alle quali nn riesce a dire no e a rinunciare. Lui vorrebbe, anzi è convinto di poter avere, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: la "felice"vita matrimoniale basata sulle bugie che una moglie succube si beve pure di non prendere atto dello squallore della sua esistenza, e una giovane donna ( da oggi chiamatemi manzotin eheheh) che dia un po di sale al piattume che vive...Tanto io sonoq uella buona comprensiva e dolce che mai gli farebbe del male,,, che preferisce fare del male a se stessa ( e dio solo sa quanto me ne sia fatta finora) piuttosto che lasciarlo alla deriva...perche lui ha bisgono di me ( questo è cio che vuole che io creda)...ma anche lei ha bisogno di lui ( e beh... i famosi 5600 euro a chi non farebbero comodo soprattutto se a casa li porta un marito che si sentira in colpa per l eternita perche è stato beccato con le mani nella marmellata)....
e lui è un martire...


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se riesci a uscirne ci hai messo meno anni di altre!


 
ma dai!!! ci sono persone che riescono a resistere di piu? P/R...non incoraggiarmi eheheheheh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*non ti incoraggio*



serenity ha detto:


> ma dai!!! ci sono persone che riescono a resistere di piu? P/R...non incoraggiarmi eheheheheh


Ma anche qui abbiamo letto di anni e anni di motel e sms come contentino...


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche qui abbiamo letto di anni e anni di motel e sms come contentino...


 
quanto siamo sceme noi donne... io per prima... mannaggia


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

*per ridere*

sembra che abbia afferrato il messaggio, o magari le cose a casa gli vanno bene. chissa. affari suoi. ma ci teneva a lasciarmi un testamento spirituale. eccolo.
" amore  voglio che tu sappia che sei l unica donna che ho mai amato, che ha avuto la mia anima... e sara' tua per sempre. ti ho amata davvero. ma non ce la faccio piu a vivere senza di te, lontano da te. avrai la mia anima per sempre. è tua"
 ma vi pare giusto? a lei i soldi la casa la macchina bot cct azioni ed obbligazioni e a me un cesso di anima che manco posso vendere su Ebay...













   ah... e sono pure stronza e MATERIALISTICA ( evviva l itaGliano)

sere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*messaggio toccante*



serenity ha detto:


> sembra che abbia afferrato il messaggio, o magari le cose a casa gli vanno bene. chissa. affari suoi. ma ci teneva a lasciarmi un testamento spirituale. eccolo.
> " amore voglio che tu sappia che sei l unica donna che ho mai amato, che ha avuto la mia anima... e sara' tua per sempre. ti ho amata davvero. ma non ce la faccio piu a vivere senza di te, lontano da te. avrai la mia anima per sempre. è tua"
> ma vi pare giusto? a lei i soldi la casa la macchina bot cct azioni ed obbligazioni e a me un cesso di anima che manco posso vendere su Ebay...
> 
> ...


Veramente commovente da far conoscere alla moglie così sa anche lei che perla d'uomo capace di profondi sentimenti, da lei non considerati, si tiene in casa ...ogni tanto!


----------



## serenity (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente commovente da far conoscere alla moglie così sa anche lei che perla d'uomo capace di profondi sentimenti, da lei non considerati, si tiene in casa ...ogni tanto!


 
mmmmmm quanto vorrei farlo....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

" 





> amore voglio che tu sappia che sei l unica donna che ho mai amato, che ha avuto la mia anima... e sara' tua per sempre. ti ho amata davvero. ma non ce la faccio piu a vivere senza di te, lontano da te. avrai la mia anima per sempre. è tua"


 
Risposta  di Sere : fatti un' insulina, e vedrai che ti passa.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente commovente da far conoscere alla moglie così sa anche lei che perla d'uomo capace di profondi sentimenti, da lei non considerati, si tiene in casa ...ogni tanto!


 

Persa, lo sai che se lo ripiglierebbe sta salma condita con mostarda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Chi?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, lo sai che se lo ripiglierebbe sta salma condita con mostarda


La moglie? E che se lo pigli!


----------



## Old Addos (12 Agosto 2007)

*per Serenity*

Non temere , quando i suoi ormoni daranno nuovamente segni di vita , " casualmente " riscoprirà il suo " amore " per te.


----------



## Old fay (12 Agosto 2007)

La tua storia ricorda la mia, solo che io non sono da osla e lui una mezza scelta era riuscito a farla...salvo il ritrono dello Yeti....Da oggi in poi a prescidnere da cosa ti dice o ti scrive va avanti epr la tua strada, non puoi eliminarlo così dalla tua vita ma non ne fare il fulcro, quindi sii ricettiva verso quel che ti circonda, vedrai che se questa storia mai finirà...l'avrai fatta finire tu e nemmeno ci soffrirai più di tanto perchè sarai pronta, solo allora finirà. Bacio


----------



## Old giulia (12 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sembra che abbia afferrato il messaggio, o magari le cose a casa gli vanno bene. chissa. affari suoi. ma ci teneva a lasciarmi un testamento spirituale. eccolo.
> " amore voglio che tu sappia che sei l unica donna che ho mai amato, che ha avuto la mia anima... e sara' tua per sempre. ti ho amata davvero. ma non ce la faccio piu a vivere senza di te, lontano da te. avrai la mia anima per sempre. è tua"
> ma vi pare giusto? a lei i soldi la casa la macchina bot cct azioni ed obbligazioni e a me un cesso di anima che manco posso vendere su Ebay...
> 
> ...


Stai attenta Sere... quello è proprio un furbacchione... ma che belle paroline dolci! La sua anima! Povero verme... come dice P/R... mi piacerebbe che la moglie leggesse quanto ha scritto a te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Resisti cara quando tornerà all'attacco... ricorda tutte le parole che ti hanno scritto oggi i nostri amici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ; facci sapere come si evolve la situazione... non fare passi impulsivi, ragione prima di rispondere a qualche sms o accettare un nuovo incontro... non peggiorare la tua posizione per qualche smanceria, aspira ad altro che non sia LUI... lui è il nulla.

Un abbraccio cara, Giulia

PS: ci vorrebbero delle spedizioni punitive x questi mascalzoni


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> sembra che abbia afferrato il messaggio, o magari le cose a casa gli vanno bene. chissa. affari suoi. ma ci teneva a lasciarmi un testamento spirituale. eccolo.
> " amore voglio che tu sappia che sei l unica donna che ho mai amato, che ha avuto la mia anima... e sara' tua per sempre. ti ho amata davvero. ma non ce la faccio piu a vivere senza di te, lontano da te. avrai la mia anima per sempre. è tua"
> ma vi pare giusto? a lei i soldi la casa la macchina bot cct azioni ed obbligazioni e a me un cesso di anima che manco posso vendere su Ebay...
> 
> ...


 
Traduzione:
Voglio che tu sappia che ho detto di amarti perchè diversamente come ti infinocchiavo? Ti lascio l'anima pechè è cosa che non tengop in alcun conto data la vita che conduco! Te la lascio non sapendo che farmene (come se a te interessasse quella zavorra...)!
Non ce la faccio a vivere senza la stampella a cui mi apppoggiavo e che era sempre pronta alla bisogna, non ce la faccio a vivere lontano da te ma intanto sto altrove!

Insomma ti ha donato da vero mecenate quello che NON gli serviva perchè di amore, anima etc... lui non sa come si gestiscano, quindi generosamente te le elargisce.
Un po' come se una donna di 130 kg ti regalasse dei fuseaux a righe orizzontali.... sai che sforzo, non potrenne metterseli neppure come paraorecchie.
Scusa la dissacrazione ma certe puttanate ormai mi provocano la famosa alleregia di cui parlavo stamane.....
Buona settimana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. sei stronza e materialista perchè "hai mangiato la foglia..."!!!!!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Altri sms in cui mi aggiornava sulla sua quotidianita senza la sottoscritta sottolineando ogni volta che in ogni sua azione c era il pensiero per la sottoscritta...
e che se lo tenesse pure sto pensiero... perche tanto poi alla fine se pensa "follemente" a me mentre innaffia il SUO giardino o fa la doccia nel SUO bagno o taglia l erba del SUO prato a me cosa dovrebbe fregarmene?
Una volta gli dissi, e ne ero sinceramente convinta, che non c era cosa piu bella che essere nella mente e nei pensieri di qualcuno, poiche la vicinanza fisica è poco piu di nulla se con la testa sei altrove... e lui anche su questo ha giocato e continua a farlo...
peccato che ora a me dei suoi pensieri importi tanto quanto quelli di qualsiasi altra persona... ammesso e non concesso che davvero abbia innaffiato tagliato l erba etc etc.... perche a questo punto non gli crederei nemmeno se potessi vederlo con i miei occhietti  

	
	
		
		
	


	













sere...

AH... io gli ho risposto: e cosa hai pensato? ovviamente la sua risposta non è arrivata... perche pensieri non ne ha...e perche ora fara' la vittima l uomo che soffre perche è stato privato INGIUSTAMENTE della sua anima... ahhhhhh santa pazienza....


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Io non ci ricamerei troppo sopra...lui veramente pensa le cose che ti dice, ci mancherebbe, anche il mio amore mi dice delle cose incredibili, e ci crede, figurati poi in questo periodo che siamo sempre insieme, che praticamente sembra essere ricominciato tutto come prima, lui le cose che mi dicesono vere, verissime...piccolo dettaglio...è rietnrata lei, così, per caso....GLI UOMINI SONO COSì, FACCIAMOCENE UNA RAGIONE...specialmente ad una certa età, con dei rapporti consolidati dietro. In questi giorni sto spesso da lui, a casa sua vera, vivo il suo visusto, la sua vita, la sua casa, le sue foto, tutto, capisco che....c'è un mondo precedente al mio difficile da perdere, le abitudini...in più io ho anche la compagna....insomma, mica robetta facile da mandare all'aria, ne mandi via una e ne riappare un'altra...è una mia scelta per adesso e mi prendo tutti i limiti che questa storia mi comporta, però ho deciso di prenderla pi leggermente....ora ho capito che lui comunque senza di me non sa stare, e non solo epr sesso, anzi, in questo periodo è talmente provato che...sesso è l'ultima cosa che mi importa..e immagino che magariquando sta con la compagna è carino uguale...così come lo sono o in famiglia, dove sta al verità? Non c'è si prende da ognuno, ognuno ci da, insomma, chi ha inventato la monogamia???? Ovviamente so perfettamente quel che sto dicendo...e sto ironizzando...ci vuole coraggio, coraggio ragazzi, chi ha coraggio??? Ho dormito tre ore...sorry!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

tanato di nuovo.... inutile dire che ormai sento puzza di bruciato a km di distanza.
ùho chiamato il suo operatore telefonico. mi aveva detto giovedi pom  che era rimasto senza credito ( era all estero per lavoro) e ora l operatore mi ha detto che l ultima ricarica l ha fatta proprio giovedi... ahahahahha  e ha sepso la bellezza di 15 euro di telefonate ed sms da giovedi ad oggi... sono curiosa da morire... chi è la polla di turno? ma porca miseria... stavolta non  mi va proprio di passare per scema... 
devo fare qualcosa... assolutamente


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Ma perchè fai queste cose?


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> tanato di nuovo.... inutile dire che ormai sento puzza di bruciato a km di distanza.
> ùho chiamato il suo operatore telefonico. mi aveva detto giovedi pom che era rimasto senza credito ( era all estero per lavoro) e ora l operatore mi ha detto che l ultima ricarica l ha fatta proprio giovedi... ahahahahha e ha sepso la bellezza di 15 euro di telefonate ed sms da giovedi ad oggi... sono curiosa da morire... chi è la polla di turno? ma porca miseria... stavolta non mi va proprio di passare per scema...
> devo fare qualcosa... assolutamente


Tu cara Sere, scusa se mi permetto, non hai capito nulla!
Curiosa di che?
Sai cosa farei io al posto tuo?
Sparirei!
Niente sms
Niente telefonate
Niente di niente!

PS: ma la nostra Sere non è pronta per questo... non è ancora affondata...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma perchè fai queste cose?


 
perche? per sentirmi ancora piu stupida ecco perche. perche cosi mi arrabbio ancora di piu e magari riesco a togliermelo dal cervello prima. perche oramai lo conosco  perche se mente alla moglie da 30 cosa puo impedirgli di farlo anche con me perche sono incazzata nera perche voglio sapere quanto sono stata deficiente perche mi fa schifo perche fa male sapere e continuare ad avere prove su prove che mi ha usata  perche cerco il coraggio per sbattergli in faccia quello che so perche non voglio che lui creda che l ha fatta franca perchje voglio che sappia che so chi è e che tanto scema forse non sono. è cosi sbagliato?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Tu cara Sere, scusa se mi permetto, non hai capito nulla!
> Curiosa di che?
> Sai cosa farei io al posto tuo?
> Sparirei!
> ...


 
sto male giulia. sto proprio male. vorrei tanto pensare che era una storia bella e pulita e invece.... me l ha fatta sotto il naso...


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sto male giulia. sto proprio male. vorrei tanto pensare che era una storia bella e pulita e invece.... me l ha fatta sotto il naso...


 
Conosco questo stato Sere, anche io lo l'ho sentito... ci si sente stupidi, si pensa di essere stati "fregati",è un insulto all'intelligenza e all'essere donna, alla propria dignità.
Purtroppo dovrai conviverci con questo animo, non sarà facile, ma si sopravvive.

Con affetto , Giulia


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Rileggiti il mio post, lui non te l'ha fatta sotto il naso, è molto più semplice, lui ci credeva e ancora ci crede, gli uomini son fatti così, siamo noi che scandagliamo ogni bricola di terreno che ci è davanti, loro no, loro vanno, calpestano, tornano indietro, tutto con la massima semplicità. Il mio lui, lo ha fatto alla moglie, alla compagna, perchè non a me? Non te la prendere, e non diventare masochista,non ti serve, se varamente vuoi stare meglio fattene una ragione senza denigrarlo, consideralo come hai sempre fatto, solo che era una storia sbagliata, sbilanciata direi...e non è poco. Lui è così e così resterà per sempre, anche se si mettesse con te. Capisci?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Conosco questo stato Sere, anche io lo l'ho sentito... ci si sente stupidi, si pensa di essere stati "fregati",è un insulto all'intelligenza e all'essere donna, alla propria dignità.
> Purtroppo dovrai conviverci con questo animo, non sarà facile, ma si sopravvive.
> 
> Con affetto , Giulia


 
io sono stata onesta sempre cavolo sempre.... e lui intrallazzava con chissa chi metnre diceva a me "ti amo"... vabbene che le cose siano finite...ma ora anche questa certezza... mio dio non so ce la faccio a reggere


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Rileggiti il mio post, lui non te l'ha fatta sotto il naso, è molto più semplice, lui ci credeva e ancora ci crede, gli uomini son fatti così, siamo noi che scandagliamo ogni bricola di terreno che ci è davanti, loro no, loro vanno, calpestano, tornano indietro, tutto con la massima semplicità. Il mio lui, lo ha fatto alla moglie, alla compagna, perchè non a me? Non te la prendere, e non diventare masochista,non ti serve, se varamente vuoi stare meglio fattene una ragione senza denigrarlo, consideralo come hai sempre fatto, solo che era una storia sbagliata, sbilanciata direi...e non è poco. Lui è così e così resterà per sempre, anche se si mettesse con te. Capisci?


 
perche giocare con me?
perche continuare a torturarmi con le telefonate e gli sms e i non posso vivere senza di te se nel frattempo coltiva altri giovani fiori? perche? me lo dici perche?


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Ma ne sei sicura?


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2007)

*Perchè*

Perchè il corteggiamento ti dà sempre un' ebbrezza incredibile ; la prospettiva di suscitare l' interesse di una donna ( o di un uomo , credo che valga anche per certe donne ) ti fa cercare sempre nuove conquiste , indipendentemente dal " giro " che già hai ;

in ultima analisi , potrebbe essere la spia di una forma di insicurezza , dovere cioè cercare sempre la conferma della propria capacità di piacere ;

insomma , " seduco ergo sum ".


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma ne sei sicura?


 
sicurissima. mi aveva detto che non aveva credito  e che aveva ricaricato venerdi all aeroporto. ma non è questo il punto. ha speso 15 euro di telefonate in 3 gg !!! e le chiamate verso il mio numero e anche gli sms (visto che ha attivato una promozione della tim) non le paga.... ( e poi m ha chiamato quasi per niente e idem sms).... comunque dopo  m informo meglio e di certo entro stasera questa cosa gliela sbatto in faccia... non ho alcuna intenzione di tenermi ulteriormente dentro le cose. BASTA!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Perchè il corteggiamento ti dà sempre un' ebbrezza incredibile ; la prospettiva di suscitare l' interesse di una donna ( o di un uomo , credo che valga anche per certe donne ) ti fa cercare sempre nuove conquiste , indipendentemente dal " giro " che già hai ;
> 
> in ultima analisi , potrebbe essere la spia di una forma di insicurezza , dovere cioè cercare sempre la conferma della propria capacità di piacere ;
> 
> insomma , " seduco ergo sum ".


esattamente quello che pensavo io: la moglie ed io ormai nella sua testa eravamo punti fermi....  (come chissa quanti altri arrivati a sto punto)... 
ma se le altre non vogliono sapere o poco gliene frega a me francamente sta cosa mi fa girare le palline.... soprattutto dopo la sceneggiata di ieri ... ti amo ho amato solo te e cazzate del genere....
sbaglio?


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Scusa ma non può aver chiamato la famiglia, amici etc.? E poi come fai ad entrare nei tabulati di un'altra persona? Sai che non si potrebbe e che lui potrebbe inc.... di brutto? E se fai tutto questo o lo fai veramente per sbatterglielo in faccia o lascia stare, ma se glielo sbatti in faccia....bè, non ti sorprendere se poi quest'uomo...scelga dirimanere dove sta o di prendere il volo da qualche altra parte...!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusa ma non può aver chiamato la famiglia, amici etc.? E poi come fai ad entrare nei tabulati di un'altra persona? Sai che non si potrebbe e che lui potrebbe inc.... di brutto? E se fai tutto questo o lo fai veramente per sbatterglielo in faccia o lascia stare, ma se glielo sbatti in faccia....bè, non ti sorprendere se poi quest'uomo...scelga dirimanere dove sta o di prendere il volo da qualche altra parte...!!!


 
allora fay: lui ha due sim: una ufficiale e una per le amichette... e a casa ha chaimato col numero ufficiale  poiche loro non sanno nemmeno dell esistenza dell altra scheda... e se s incazza fa due fatiche: la prima a incazzarsi e la seconda a scazzarsi. cosa vuoi che mi interessi ora di quello che pensa lui? e per il resto lui DEVE restare dove sta. quello è il suo posto.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> esattamente quello che pensavo io: la moglie ed io ormai nella sua testa eravamo punti fermi.... (come chissa quanti altri arrivati a sto punto)...
> ma se le altre non vogliono sapere o poco gliene frega a me francamente sta cosa mi fa girare le palline.... soprattutto dopo la sceneggiata di ieri ... ti amo ho amato solo te e cazzate del genere....
> sbaglio?


Cara... a lui sta mancando la terra sotto i piedi... un punto fermo... ecco perchè scrive tutte quelle smancerie... perchè è sicuro che tu prima o poi "cederai", lo ha sempre fatto.
Magari ora dovrà applicarsi un po' di più perchè ti sente incacchiata... ma è convinto che tu cederai... quanclhe sms in più ed il gioco è fatto.

Mah...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Scusa ma non può aver chiamato la famiglia, amici etc.? E poi come fai ad entrare nei tabulati di un'altra persona? Sai che non si potrebbe e che lui potrebbe inc.... di brutto? E se fai tutto questo o lo fai veramente per sbatterglielo in faccia o lascia stare, ma se glielo sbatti in faccia....bè, non ti sorprendere se poi quest'uomo...scelga dirimanere dove sta o di prendere il volo da qualche altra parte...!!!


Il problema è a monte lui lòe mente in continuazione perfino senza motivo.... se ha chiamto la famiglia perchè dire che era senza credito.
Scusate, io  proprio non reggo a perdere tempo ad elucubrare con uno così che è stato definito bene da chi ha detto "seduco ergo sum"....
E' un cacciaballe, un emerito pirla e fossi in serenity invece di pensare a come elaborare strategie.... sparirei proprio, perchè SOLO sparendo toglierebbe a lui il tappetino da sotto i piedi!!!
C'è un limite a farsi prendere per il c...!!!
Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

lui ancora non sa che io so. prima ho bisogno di verificare e lo faro entro la mattinata. poi non mi sfuggira'.... 
lui ora è convinto che io sia solo un po abbattuta per via del discorso delle sue assenze e di tutto il resto e che presto tornero sui miei passi ( come ho sempre fatto)
non immagina minimamente....


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema è a monte lui lòe mente in continuazione perfino senza motivo.... se ha chiamto la famiglia perchè dire che era senza credito.
> Scusate, io proprio non reggo a perdere tempo ad elucubrare con uno così che è stato definito bene da chi ha detto "seduco ergo sum"....
> E' un cacciaballe, un emerito pirla e fossi in serenity invece di pensare a come elaborare strategie.... sparirei proprio, perchè SOLO sparendo toglierebbe a lui il tappetino da sotto i piedi!!!
> C'è un limite a farsi prendere per il c...!!!
> Bruja


 
sparire sarebbe dargliela vinta bruja tesoro. lui credi che si dispererebbe tanto?  io non credo proprio. Prima deve sapere con chi ha avuto a che fare, e possibilmente vivere con un po di paura addosso.... e poi cambio numero, taglio di capelli e pure residenza se necessario... ma prima deve sapere che se le altre (compresa l amoglie) sono delle amebe con me non ha funzionato...
mica puo passarla liscia cosi? m ha rubato 3 anni. 3!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> sparire sarebbe dargliela vinta bruja tesoro. lui credi che si dispererebbe tanto? io non credo proprio. Prima deve sapere con chi ha avuto a che fare, e possibilmente vivere con un po di paura addosso.... e poi cambio numero, taglio di capelli e pure residenza se necessario... ma prima deve sapere che se le altre (compresa l amoglie) sono delle amebe con me non ha funzionato...
> mica puo passarla liscia cosi? m ha rubato 3 anni. 3!!!!


Bene!  Allora non farti rubare altro tempo... se proprio vuoi la tua rivalsa prenditela nei termini che preferiosci e poi torna a vivere, perchè mentre lui ti ha trattata come sappiamo, la moglie stava bene, lui meglio..... 
Insomma se non puoi farne a meno levati questo dente e disinfetta tutta la zona circostante!
Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bene! Allora non farti rubare altro tempo... se proprio vuoi la tua rivalsa prenditela nei termini che preferiosci e poi torna a vivere, perchè mentre lui ti ha trattata come sappiamo, la moglie stava bene, lui meglio.....
> Insomma se non puoi farne a meno levati questo dente e disinfetta tutta la zona circostante!
> Bruja


 
ovviamente lui neghera'. mi dira che nn mi ha mai mentito. e li dovro trovare la forza per dirgli "mi stai mentendo anche ora"
ah... ho organizzato un bel fine settimana al mare, vicino casa sua... ora è lui che deve aver paura... e non poca...


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2007)

*Però !*

Però , tre anni sono una bella fetta di vita , anche per lui intendo ; non credo che sia stato così multifacce sin dall' inizio ;

a mio parere , con il tempo è arrivato a considerarti una seconda moglie , con conseguenti pruriti verso altre pollastrelle ;

si dice sempre che per mantenere in vita un rapporto , ci si deve sapere rinnovare ; ciò vale tantopiù per il matrimonio , ma verosimilmente anche per le relazioni extraconiugali ;

purtroppo , è un consiglio facile da dare a terzi , ma oltremodo difficile da mettere in pratica quando ci tocca direttamente.


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Mi sembri SHE DEVIL, a questo punto se sei convinta di farlo va fino in fondo e massacralo....siiii, una bella vendetta, se verametne non te ne frega più nulla e se ne vuoi uscire sputtanalo, moglie compresa, tanto non hai nlla da perdere...lui negherà ma tu intanto gli creerai dei problemi in più...e vaiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Però , tre anni sono una bella fetta di vita , anche per lui intendo ; non credo che sia stato così multifacce sin dall' inizio ;
> 
> a mio parere , con il tempo è arrivato a considerarti una seconda moglie , con conseguenti pruriti verso altre pollastrelle ;
> 
> ...


 
a me la cosa che ora fa rabbia è la sua ostinazione a volermi far credere che per me prova sentimenti nobili che gli impediscono di vivere serenamente.... mappppppeppiacere.... e lo ammettesse che è un puttan@@@@ 
scusate eh


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Però , tre anni sono una bella fetta di vita , anche per lui intendo ; non credo che sia stato così multifacce sin dall' inizio ;
> 
> a mio parere , con il tempo è arrivato a considerarti una seconda moglie , con conseguenti pruriti verso altre pollastrelle ;
> 
> ...


 
Già. specie se si pretende il rinnovamento dagli altri ed a noi non ci passa per la tensta do applicarlo in proprio.... salvo rinnovarsi altrove ed altrimenti.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mi sembri SHE DEVIL, a questo punto se sei convinta di farlo va fino in fondo e massacralo....siiii, una bella vendetta, se verametne non te ne frega più nulla e se ne vuoi uscire sputtanalo, moglie compresa, tanto non hai nlla da perdere...lui negherà ma tu intanto gli creerai dei problemi in più...e vaiii!!!!!!!!!!


 
ormai anche se infondo alla mia anima provassi qualche straccio di sentimento mi farebbe vomitare solo l idea di sentire la sua voce. è sceso in basso troppo in basso acnhe per una pseudo masochista come me.
è decaduta la sua figura mitologica. è sceso dal piedistallo.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già. specie se si pretende il rinnovamento dagli altri ed a noi non ci passa per la tensta do applicarlo in proprio.... salvo rinnovarsi altrove ed altrimenti.
> Bruja


 
beh bruja.. intortare una che non ci conosce è sempre piu semplice che  impegnarsi per mandare avanti i rapporti consolidati ti pare? del resto intanto che scoprano chi è passeranno anni... e lui se la sara' bella e spassata... cosi come ha fatto con me.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> beh bruja.. intortare una che non ci conosce è sempre piu semplice che impegnarsi per mandare avanti i rapporti consolidati ti pare? del resto intanto che scoprano chi è passeranno anni... e lui se la sara' bella e spassata... cosi come ha fatto con me.


 
Questo è scontato, e se a te non interessa lasciarti dietro nulla, hai la facoltà di fare quello che meglio credi....  chissà magari sarà anche una sanatoria per le prossime probabili vittime !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è scontato, e se a te non interessa lasciarti dietro nulla, hai la facoltà di fare quello che meglio credi.... chissà magari sarà anche una sanatoria per le prossime probabili vittime !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

dopo di me il NULLA ahahahah
cosi deve sentirsi: vuoto perso schifoso viscido e assolutamente sciocco.


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mi sembri SHE DEVIL, a questo punto se sei convinta di farlo va fino in fondo e massacralo....siiii, una bella vendetta, se verametne non te ne frega più nulla e se ne vuoi uscire sputtanalo, moglie compresa, *tanto non hai nlla da perdere*...lui negherà ma tu intanto gli creerai dei problemi in più...e vaiii!!!!!!!!!!


Guarda che si ha sempre qualcosa da perdere...io le consiglierei di pensarci su bene. La vendetta spesso offre il fianco a controvendette ancora più dolorose. Certo, dipende dal carattere e dalla forza del personaggio in questione.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

*fatto*

..."scusami amore mio scusami. potrai mai perdonarmi e tornare ad amarmi? "... "io e te lontani da tutto e tutti. la nostra vita insieme. ti amo. ti prego. sono un cretino lo so.perdonami non posso vivere senza di te"
e io? piangevo. 
gli ho detto che mi fatto male, male all anima e che certe ferite non si rimarginano e che non deve scusarsi perche alla fine sono io che do0 troppa importanza a quelli che lui chiama "particolari". 
ed è finita cosi
sono devastata. mi ha annientata. mi sono annientata


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2007)

*per Serenity*

Tanti anni fa , finii nel fosso con l' auto ( sbandai in curva con una Panda , la tenuta di strada era quella di un trespolo ) ;

mio padre commentò soltanto " L' ora del coglione viene per tutti " ;

ecco , quando ci si accorge che ci è toccata l' ora del coglione , l' importante è attivarsi per evitare che ritorni.


----------



## JDM (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> ..."scusami amore mio scusami. potrai mai perdonarmi e tornare ad amarmi? "... "io e te lontani da tutto e tutti. la nostra vita insieme. ti amo. ti prego. sono un cretino lo so.perdonami non posso vivere senza di te"
> e io? piangevo.
> gli ho detto che mi fatto male, male all anima e che certe ferite non si rimarginano e che non deve scusarsi perche alla fine sono io che do0 troppa importanza a quelli che lui chiama "particolari".
> ed è finita cosi
> sono devastata. mi ha annientata. mi sono annientata


Ne ho sentite altre di storie così... Ed alcune sono finite molto male. Non c'è limite al peggio, credimi.
E' calato il sipario, ora ALZA IL MURO. PER SEMPRE. E non far l'errore di correre a consolarti... Recupera te stessa, riappropriati della tua vita, della tua capacità di stare un pò da sola. Almeno un pò. Leggi, frequenta corsi, và al cinema... Nutri lo spirito, in questa fase. E' INDISPENSABILE PER FARCELA.
Un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*però*

Capisco tutto,ci mancherebbe...però lui non ti ha rubato 3 anni..sei stata tu a darglieli in regalo...comprensibile il tuo risentimento..ma se vuoi vendetta sparisci!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ne ho sentite altre di storie così... Ed alcune sono finite molto male. Non c'è limite al peggio, credimi.
> E' calato il sipario, ora ALZA IL MURO. PER SEMPRE. E non far l'errore di correre a consolarti... Recupera te stessa, riappropriati della tua vita, della tua capacità di stare un pò da sola. Almeno un pò. Leggi, frequenta corsi, và al cinema... Nutri lo spirito, in questa fase. E' INDISPENSABILE PER FARCELA.
> Un abbraccio


 
male? peggio di cosi? peggio della delusione della frustrazione e del senso di schifo che provo ora?
eh per me è abbastanza e per quanto riguarda il resto non vedo l ora che arrivi settembre: ricomincia l universita la scuola la palestra e tutto il resto...
nel frattempo ho comprato i biglietti per un concerto ...ricomincio da me.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco tutto,ci mancherebbe...però lui non ti ha rubato 3 anni..sei stata tu a darglieli in regalo...comprensibile il tuo risentimento..ma se vuoi vendetta sparisci!!!


 
vero. gliel ho permesso. ma ora la stampellina s'è rotta e dubito fortemente che ne trovera una che sappia dargli tanto. peggio per lui. ha avuto un'occasione e l ha buttata alle ortiche


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*sere*

Almeno ora hai ben chiaro cosa non vuoi per il tuo futuro!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Tanti anni fa , finii nel fosso con l' auto ( sbandai in curva con una Panda , la tenuta di strada era quella di un trespolo ) ;
> 
> mio padre commentò soltanto " L' ora del coglione viene per tutti " ;
> 
> ecco , quando ci si accorge che ci è toccata l' ora del coglione , l' importante è attivarsi per evitare che ritorni.


 


















   carina


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> male? peggio di cosi? peggio della delusione della frustrazione e del senso di schifo che provo ora?
> eh per me è abbastanza e per quanto riguarda il resto non vedo l ora che arrivi settembre: ricomincia l universita la scuola la palestra e tutto il resto...
> nel frattempo ho comprato i biglietti per un concerto ...ricomincio da me.




ahhh

che bello leggere queste cose...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> carina


ed anche molto vera


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> carina


... chi non e' mai stato/a coglione scagli la pima pietra ...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

indovinate dov era un'ora dopo la supplica ? 
ahahahahha
aahahahahahah
aahhahahahaahhaha
IN CHAT!!!!!

bello vivere di mezzucci ed illusioni eh? GRANDE UOMO!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ma dai!*



serenity ha detto:


> indovinate dov era un'ora dopo la supplica ?
> ahahahahha
> aahahahahahah
> aahhahahahaahhaha
> ...


E' un poveretto!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> indovinate dov era un'ora dopo la supplica ?
> ahahahahha
> aahahahahahah
> aahhahahahaahhaha
> ...


 

Sere...okkio che il merlo si farà risentire...presto....e poi ancora...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> indovinate dov era un'ora dopo la supplica ?
> ahahahahha
> aahahahahahah
> aahhahahahaahhaha
> ...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sere...okkio che il merlo si farà risentire...presto....e poi ancora...


 tu dici? anche dopo il messaggio che gli ho lasciato sulla posta della chat? " mi pento e mi dolgo dei miei peccati...." e poi ho cancellato il profilo ufficiale.
è un mentecatto. come le persone di cui si circonda.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 

ahahahahaha


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ma no....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un poveretto!


 
E' uno che sta dando a serenity il biglietto di andata via da lui in prima classe!!! E con derisione incorporata.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Poi qualcuno mi chiede perchè ho un'opinione bassina di chi va in chat a "scopo scopereccio"!!!
Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' uno che sta dando a serenity il biglietto di andata via da lui in prima classe!!! E con derisione incorporata..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bru... e da casa!!!!  chissa la mentecatta dov era! e i figli...ahahahahah 
che cog@@@@!!!
ma almeno come dici tu mi sta facilitando le cose. e nemmeno lo sa.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Bru... e da casa!!!!  chissa *la mentecatta* dov era! e i figli...ahahahahah
> che cog@@@@!!!
> ma almeno come dici tu mi sta facilitando le cose. e nemmeno lo sa.



Scusa, perche' la definisci cosi la moglie?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa, perche' la definisci cosi la moglie?


perche una che vede i biglietti del parchimetro, legge gli sms controlla la carta di credito del marito sospetta ma non vuole vedere tu come la chiameresti? opportunista? e vabbe... mentecatta ed opportunista ... del resto cosa ci si poteva aspettare da due che giocano a fare gli adulti da 30 anni?


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Sere, a questo punto urge vendetta!!!! BASTA!!! Pens che prima mia cugina ha incontrato la compagna del mio lui e.....che voglia...mmmhhh!!!! Ma poi, nulla, meglio così!!! Ci si perde, però tu in questo caso non hai veramente nulla da perdere....
PS: ho cambiato avatar, io so chi è ma voi noooo!!!!! Troppo giovani siete!!!


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Aggiungo...La donna del mio lui, ti pare che in 18 mesi non abbia capito? E se anche lo avesse capito, cosa avrebbe fatto a 60 anni? Mandatolo a cagar??? No anzi è entrata in sana e forte competizione con me!!!!


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sere, a questo punto urge vendetta!!!! BASTA!!! Pens che prima mia cugina ha incontrato la compagna del mio lui e.....che voglia...mmmhhh!!!! Ma poi, nulla, meglio così!!! Ci si perde, però tu in questo caso non hai veramente nulla da perdere....
> PS: ho cambiato avatar, io so chi è ma voi noooo!!!!! Troppo giovani siete!!!


 
ci ho pensato tutta la mattina fay dopo essere uscita dal centro tim con tutte le informazioni che mi servivano. l ho chiamato ed ho esposto il problema a lui . non ha negato. ha implorato, supplicato il perdono. il mio perdono . come se la fiducia e il rispetto di una persona si possano gestire con l interruttore.
sono stata chiara. mi ha ferito. mi ha fatto sentire la puttanella di turno. e potra scusarsi all infinito ma per me non cambiera nulla.
e il fatto ceh all ora di pranzo fosse in chat ( da casa!!!) mi fa pensare che tanto bene non se la passi nemmeno con la sua signora... per cui li lascio soli soli alle loro discussioni culturali e filosofiche, ai loro se e ai loro ma.
io di forse di se e di ma ne ho sentiti fin troppi e quando dici che non ho nulla da perdere ti sbagli: ho da perdere il mio tempo!  
se la vedesse lui ora con se stesso e con la sua coscienza, sempre se ne ha una


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> perche una che vede i biglietti del parchimetro, legge gli sms controlla la carta di credito del marito sospetta ma non vuole vedere tu come la chiameresti? opportunista? e vabbe... mentecatta ed opportunista ... del resto cosa ci si poteva aspettare da due che giocano a fare gli adulti da 30 anni?


Direi che sono ben assortiti/strutturati ... la cosa che mi sorprende/sconcerta e' tu saresti ben felice di soffiarcelo/sottrarre sto bel  "Campione".

Senti a me, cambia strada e soggetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la vita e' una sola, e troppo breve per sprecarla con certi soggetti.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Aggiungo...La donna del mio lui, ti pare che in 18 mesi non abbia capito? E se anche lo avesse capito, cosa avrebbe fatto a 60 anni? Mandatolo a cagar??? No anzi è entrata in sana e forte competizione con me!!!!


 
beh con me lei ha poco da competere tesoro mio! te lo assicuro


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Direi che sono ben assortiti/strutturati ... la cosa che mi sorprende/sconcerta e' tu saresti ben felice di soffiarcelo/sottrarre sto bel "Campione".
> 
> Senti a me, cambia strada e soggetto
> 
> ...


 
lo ammetto. una volta sarei stata ben felice di "rubargli" sto campione di lealta. ma ora sai che c'è, si consolassero a vicenda e cominciassero a raccogliere tutta la cacchina che hanno intorno a loro. io ci ho sguazzato per un po in quella cloaca e ti assicuro che tutta l invidia che LUI dice che gli altri provano per LORO francamente nn l ho vista da nessuna parte ehehehehehehe


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Pure con me, ma non conta sai? Il mio lui è innamorato del ricordo di lei, di come era lei, di quanto le piacesse e credimi, si diventa molto simili, io sono sicura che loro sono simili, simili nelle pesantezze, nel quotidiano e di quelle pesantezze hanno bisogno eprchè ci sono abituati, tu, io, siamo troppo, troppo diverse dall'abitudine di anni ed anni di vita insieme...per cui non si possono fare paragoni fisici  purtroppo...non serve.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Pure con me, ma non conta sai? Il mio lui è innamorato del ricordo di lei, di come era lei, di quanto le piacesse e credimi, si diventa molto simili, io sono sicura che loro sono simili, simili nelle pesantezze, nel quotidiano e di quelle pesantezze hanno bisogno eprchè ci sono abituati, tu, io, siamo troppo, troppo diverse dall'abitudine di anni ed anni di vita insieme...per cui non si possono fare paragoni fisici purtroppo...non serve.


non parlo di paragoni fisici tesoro. parlo di strutture mentali. parlo del fatto che lei ha accettato di vivere cosi di stirargli le camicie e lavargli i calzini perche è convinta che di piu non possa avere, perche questo è quello che lui le ha fatto credere. Lui ha sempre fatto tutto sottraendole i compiti piu sciocchi perche non l ha mai ritenuta all altezza. ha denigrado la sua figura agli occhi dei figli ( l utlima l ha fatta la settimana scorsa)...
e' una donna con le spalle al muro che purtroppo non sa che potrebbe fargli male,  ma male veramente. o almeno non è cio che vuole. contenti loro....


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sere, a questo punto urge vendetta!!!! BASTA!!! Pens che prima mia cugina ha incontrato la compagna del mio lui e.....che voglia...mmmhhh!!!! Ma poi, nulla, meglio così!!! Ci si perde, però tu in questo caso non hai veramente nulla da perdere....
> PS: *ho cambiato avatar, io so chi è ma voi noooo!!!!! Troppo giovani siete!!!*


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Jean Sorel*,  l'ho sempre preferito ad  [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=-1]*Alan Delon.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

BRAVAAAA SEI MITICA!!!


----------



## Sandra (13 Agosto 2007)

*mentecatta?*

come puoi permetterti di giudicare una donna che ha tutto il diritto di vivere la vita come vuole e che non sta invadendo lo spazio di nessuno, al contrario di te?
mi limiterei a parlare di lui lasciando in pace chi nei tuoi confronti non ha nessuna colpa, anzi


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> BRAVAAAA SEI MITICA!!!


... no cara, sono solo non "troppo giovane"


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Sandra ha detto:


> come puoi permetterti di giudicare una donna che ha tutto il diritto di vivere la vita come vuole e che non sta invadendo lo spazio di nessuno, al contrario di te?
> mi limiterei a parlare di lui lasciando in pace chi nei tuoi confronti non ha nessuna colpa, anzi


no tesoro no. mi permetto eccome visto che lui si è permesso di parlare di lei con me io mi permetto di esprimere la mia opinione.  lui mi ha tirato nella sua vita e siccome nella sua vita c'è anche lei ( che volente o nolente è ancora la moglie ...sue parole...) mi sento autorizzatissima...  e lei la colpa che ha è quella di non voler vedere. ma come giustamente dici tu ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di buttare nel cesso la propria esistenza....


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Sere, a questo punto urge vendetta!!!! BASTA!!! Pens che prima mia cugina ha incontrato la compagna del mio lui e.....che voglia...mmmhhh!!!! Ma poi, nulla, meglio così!!! Ci si perde, però tu in questo caso non hai veramente nulla da perdere....
> PS: ho cambiato avatar, io so chi è ma voi noooo!!!!! Troppo giovani siete!!!


Non mi stuzzicare.... è Jean Sorel attore francese, al secolo Jean, Marchese de Combault-Roquebrune e marito dell'attrice italiana Anna Maria Ferrero. 
Sono troppo vecchia per non ricordarli  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi stuzzicare.... è Jean Sorel attore francese, al secolo Jean, Marchese de Combault-Roquebrune e marito dell'attrice italiana Anna Maria Ferrero.
> * Sono troppo vecchia* per non ricordarli
> 
> 
> ...



Esagerata ... e' meglio dire non "troppo giovane", suona meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci vuole molto, molto tempo per essere giovane. 
( Pablo  Picasso )


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> perche una che vede i biglietti del parchimetro, legge gli sms controlla la carta di credito del marito sospetta ma non vuole vedere tu come la chiameresti? opportunista? e vabbe... mentecatta ed opportunista ... del resto cosa ci si poteva aspettare da due che giocano a fare gli adulti da 30 anni?


Sere... potrebbe essere furbizia non demenza


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sere... potrebbe essere furbizia non demenza


 
sai che bello giocare a fare i furbi per 30 anni .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












deve essere uno stress non indifferente


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sai che bello giocare a fare i furbi per 30 anni ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu non lo sai........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non giudicare dunque


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu non lo sai........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sono inc@@@ nera... e sparlo... perdonatemi


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sono inc@@@ nera... *e sparlo*... perdonatemi



OK, va gia meglio


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, va gia meglio


il cilicio?


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo  indeciso che è oggi!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> il cilicio?


no la "tolleranza" ... quando e' difficile metterla in atto in certi casi.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo indeciso che è oggi!!!


 
ovvio! loro si comportano cosi perche sanno che possono farlo... basta che rientrino a casa all ora di cena o che telefonino alle 13 in punto ( non ha importanza da dove) e tutto va bene... 
fay noi abbiamo avuto il grande PRIVILEGIO di poter scegliere con piu facilita'. i sentimenti  ci sono, ci sono stati non so se ci saranno ancora per molto, ma non abbiamo altro che ci vincola a loro. cio non vuol dire che sia piu facile o che sara' "meno peggio". affatto. solo che noi possiamo riprenderci la nostra vita e impostarla con una progettualita diversa. a loro cosa vuoi che sia rimasto? 
guarda la realta dei fatti!!! è cosi. loro si sono nutriti della nostra freschezza della nostra giovinezza del nostro entusiasmo... come vampiri...
hanno preso per star meglio loro. per sopportare la loro vita grigia  perche tesoro mio, se ce ne siamo accorte noi, pensi che loro non sappiano quale sia l esistenza che vivono?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> no la "tolleranza" ... quando e' difficile metterla in atto in certi casi.


tolleranza per cosa?


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! *Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo  indeciso che è oggi!!!*


Credi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me pare che a cagare ci andate per la maggior parte delle volte voi, le amanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   pensaci bene Fay


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo indeciso che è oggi!!!


Ok qua hai proprio toppato!!!!!!

Scusa vado


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ora stai esagerando tu. il fatto di non essere la compagna ufficiale non toglie affatto dignita all amore che una persona puo provare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! *Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo indeciso che è oggi*!!!


Non sono d'accordo. Un uomo è debole o forte a prescindere dalla debolezza o dalla forza della donna che gli vive accanto. Scusa, ma se ti piaceva un debole, un quaquaraquà...almeno non dare la colpa di questa debolezza alla moglie.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*attenzione...*



serenity ha detto:


> ovvio! loro si comportano cosi perche sanno che possono farlo... basta che rientrino a casa all ora di cena o che telefonino alle 13 in punto ( non ha importanza da dove) e tutto va bene...
> fay noi abbiamo avuto il grande PRIVILEGIO di poter scegliere con piu facilita'. i sentimenti ci sono, ci sono stati non so se ci saranno ancora per molto, ma non abbiamo altro che ci vincola a loro. cio non vuol dire che sia piu facile o che sara' "meno peggio". affatto. solo che noi possiamo riprenderci la nostra vita e impostarla con una progettualita diversa. a loro cosa vuoi che sia rimasto?
> guarda la realta dei fatti!!! è cosi. loro si sono nutriti della nostra freschezza della nostra giovinezza del nostro entusiasmo... come vampiri...
> hanno preso per star meglio loro. per sopportare la loro vita grigia perche tesoro mio, se ce ne siamo accorte noi, pensi che loro non sappiano quale sia l esistenza che vivono?


 
Quel che dici ha un fondo di verità ma alla fine chi glielo ha permesso? Loro avevano bisogno si succhiare energie vitali e rinnovarsi, è possibile!  Ma alla fine si dimostra che lo hanno fatto attraverso voi per stare dove sono e non per voi... purtroppo loro nel loro triste ma preciso progetto hanno avuto quello che volevano, un marito che rientra a casa e una moglie che abbozza.  Ripeto triste ma non più del tempo, della cura e dei sentimenti che voi avete impegnato per e con loro e che ora vedete quanto fossero malriposti, e poco conta che siate state felici, era palese che se non vi avessero dato la carota non avreste sostenuto il basto della loro vita insulsa.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Un uomo è debole o forte a prescindere dalla debolezza o dalla forza della donna che gli vive accanto. Scusa, ma se ti piaceva un debole, un quaquaraquà...almeno non dare la colpa di questa debolezza alla moglie.


 
io credo che in buona parte queste persone si comportino cosi perche sanno di poterlo fare. non sono deboli. sono persone ceh approfittano delle situazioni che sanno perfettamente che il passato è un ricordo, il futuro per lo piu sogni e che  giocano la loro vita nel presente: per la serie chi vuol esser lieto sia del doman non v'è certezza.


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Non mi sembra marì, non è così almeno stando agli ultimi eventi. Io sono comunque una donna sposata, poco amante direi, spero tu capisca il senso. A cagare c'è andata sua moglie, per un periodo la sua compagna, e ci sta andando ancora perchè ovviamente lui è con me adesso...di nuovo. Poi magari faranno il viaggio insieme ed il capodanno ma io lo farò con la mia famiglia..la mia storia è moooolto ingarbugliata lo ammetto, ma per fare una battuta un pò poco delicata possodire che....sono stata nell'anticamera del cesso, per fortuna il cesso era occupato, adesso sto tornando in cucina, certo piatti da lavare ce ne sono.....ma...mi metterò i guanti!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io credo che in buona parte queste persone si comportino cosi perche sanno di poterlo fare. non sono deboli. sono persone ceh approfittano delle situazioni che sanno perfettamente che il passato è un ricordo, il futuro per lo piu sogni e che giocano la loro vita nel presente: per la serie chi vuol esser lieto sia del doman non v'è certezza.


Esattamente quello che ha fatto con te.... ti ha tenuta come amante perche' sapeva di poterlo fare


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Non mi sembra marì, non è così almeno stando agli ultimi eventi.* Io sono comunque una donna sposata*, poco amante direi, spero tu capisca il senso. A cagare c'è andata sua moglie, per un periodo la sua compagna, e ci sta andando ancora perchè ovviamente lui è con me adesso...di nuovo. Poi magari faranno il viaggio insieme ed il capodanno ma io lo farò con la mia famiglia..la mia storia è moooolto ingarbugliata lo ammetto, ma per fare una battuta un pò poco delicata possodire che....sono stata nell'anticamera del cesso, per fortuna il cesso era occupato, adesso sto tornando in cucina, certo piatti da lavare ce ne sono.....ma...mi metterò i guanti!!!!


 
Come consideri tuo marito scusa? Perche' non lo lasci definitivamente?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quel che dici ha un fondo di verità ma alla fine chi glielo ha permesso? Loro avevano bisogno si succhiare energie vitali e rinnovarsi, è possibile! Ma alla fine si dimostra che lo hanno fatto attraverso voi per stare dove sono e non per voi... purtroppo loro nel loro triste ma preciso progetto hanno avuto quello che volevano, un marito che rientra a casa e una moglie che abbozza. Ripeto triste ma non più del tempo, della cura e dei sentimenti che voi avete impegnato per e con loro e che ora vedete quanto fossero malriposti, e poco conta che siate state felici, era palese che se non vi avessero dato la carota non avreste sostenuto il basto della loro vita insulsa.
> Bruja


 
si Bru. vero. verissimo. il guaio è che nel fare questa serie di operazioni sti personaggi giocano con i sentimenti delle persone. tu ora mi dirai che fa parte del gioco, perche nessuna donna con un po di cervello e di cuore cederebbe alle lusinghe di un perfetto sconosciuto perdipiu sposato e con prole per il semplice gusto di falro (oddio esistono pure sti soggetti ma di certo non si stanno qui a parlarne). Corteggiare e farsi corteggiare è un bel gioco di ruoli. un bello scambio di emozioni e sensazioni. peccato  che prima o poi si torni con i piedini per terra e si cozzi contro la realta dei fatti. e alla fine è vero anche che loro usano noi perhce noi gliuelo permettiamo rimettendoci spesso capre e cavoli...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io credo che in buona parte queste persone si comportino cosi perche sanno di poterlo fare. non sono deboli. sono persone ceh approfittano delle situazioni che sanno perfettamente che il passato è un ricordo, il futuro per lo piu sogni e che giocano la loro vita nel presente: per la serie chi vuol esser lieto sia del doman non v'è certezza.


Non la vedo così, sere...avere come filosofia di vita quella del Magnifico presuppone una libertà e una forza interiore non indifferente. Un uomo forte si comporta con decisione e carattere a prescindere da chi ha vicino...non aspetta il permesso e non si crogiola con la presunta miopia di mogli e amanti (si anche la loro, non sono solo le mogli a non riuscire a vedere...). Questi sono ratti.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che ha fatto con te.... ti ha tenuta come amante perche' sapeva di poterlo fare


 
no lettrice... peggio!!! perche io all epoca l implorai di non lbuttare alle ortiche tutto...


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> *ora stai esagerando tu. *il fatto di non essere la compagna ufficiale non toglie affatto dignita all amore che una persona puo provare.


Tu hai esagerato quando hai dato della "mentecatta" alla moglie ... non e' carino, potresti anche tu ri-trovarti in quella condizione un giorno, e non dire no ... nella vita tutto e' possibile, non c'e' alcuna sicurezza e zero certezza.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu hai esagerato quando hai dato della "mentecatta" alla moglie ... non e' carino, potresti anche tu ri-trovarti in quella condizione un giorno, e non dire no ... nella vita tutto e' possibile, non c'e' alcuna sicurezza e zero certezza.


 
vabbè va... litigare su un forum mi pare assurdo.
scusami


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la vedo così, sere...avere come filosofia di vita quella del Magnifico presuppone una libertà e una forza interiore non indifferente. Un uomo forte si comporta con decisione e carattere a prescindere da chi ha vicino...non aspetta il permesso e non si crogiola con la presunta miopia di mogli e amanti (si anche la loro, non sono solo le mogli a non riuscire a vedere...). Questi sono ratti.


 
già....


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu hai esagerato quando hai dato della "mentecatta" alla moglie ... non e' carino, potresti anche tu ri-trovarti in quella condizione un giorno, e non dire no ... nella vita tutto e' possibile, non c'e' alcuna sicurezza e zero certezza.


 
io solo non capisco come possa una donna non vedere per 30 lunghissimi anni... nasceva tutto da li.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> vabbè va... litigare su un forum mi pare assurdo.
> scusami


ma io mica litigavo, si discuteva, scusami tu


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io solo non capisco come possa una donna non vedere per 30 lunghissimi anni... nasceva tutto da li.


chi ti dice che lei non veda ... lo accetta per quel ch'e' il suo "Campione" non si fa illusioni, e' rassegnata.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma io mica litigavo, si discuteva, scusami tu


 
tu credi che io non mi sia sentita in colpa verso quella donna? ma poi sentendo lui, e vedendo i suoi atteggiamenti mi sono detta che alla fine non aveva senso.  L ho spronato mille volte a trovare una soluzione alla situazione con lei- gli ho detto che mi sarei fatta da parte pur di saperlo sereno e felice. ma lui non ha voluto. continuava a ripetermi che non l amava che amava me che stava con lei solo per i figli che avrebbe voluto sentire meno il senso della responsabilita e lasciarla ma che detestava l idea di vederla piangere
che ormai la sua vita con lei erano solo ricordi... 
e li ho rpovato rabbia tanta rabbia per tre vite che stavano andando a farsi benedire.
la mia la sua e quella della moglie...


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Le dinamiche di un vita coniugale sono incredibili. ne parlavo ieri con lui. Gli dicevo che con mio marito, e rispondo a Lettrice, le cose vano normali, normale non vuol dire bene , vuol dire normale...si può vivere nel normale per una vita e sentirsi bene, è quando subentra il paragone esterno che quel normale non ti fa stare più così bene. Chissà perchè la amanti pensano che dentro asa cisia la guerra, non è così, dentro casa ci sono litigi, momenti sereni, momenti con i figli, gioie da condividere, dolori, dentro casa c'è di tutto. Si riesce anche ad andare daccordo...ma l'amore che io provo per lui è diverso dal mio starenormale dentro casa. Le moglie dell'amante di serenity è stata normalmente bene con il marito, forse non si è accorta di nulla os e lo ha fatto comunque ha preferito tenerselo così piuttosto chenulla. La mia storia è diversa, la moglie del mio lui è perfettametne la corrente, da anni e ilclima dentro casa è insostenibile, sbaglia lui a non andarsene infatti.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> chi ti dice che lei non veda ... lo accetta per quel ch'e' il suo "Campione" non si fa illusioni, e' rassegnata.


 
lui dice che se lei sapesse ne morirebbe. se sapesse CON CERTEZZA che l ha tradita ( e quindi non solo indizi ma certezze) lei andrebbe via perche  sa che quello che lui prova per lei è affetto e riconoscenza. dice che la trova spesso a piangere e a riptersi che non vuole vedere che non vuole sapere...
è devastante vivere cosi Mari. è devastante vedere che tuo marito denigra la tua figura di MADRE davanti ai figli che tu hai messo al mondo... 
non so piu che pensare...


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> lui dice che se lei sapesse ne morirebbe. se sapesse CON CERTEZZA che l ha tradita ( e quindi non solo indizi ma certezze) lei andrebbe via perche  sa che quello che lui prova per lei è affetto e riconoscenza. dice che la trova spesso a piangere e a riptersi che non vuole vedere che non vuole sapere...
> è devastante vivere cosi Mari. è devastante vedere che tuo marito *denigra la tua figura di MADRE davanti ai figli *che tu hai messo al mondo...
> non so piu che pensare...


Quest'uomo e' un grosso stronzo se veramente fa cosi ... e tu lo accettersti? Pensaci bene, ma proprio benebene.


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

il mio lui è tornato con lei perchè piangeva disperata, a volte purtroppo sono dei validi motivi per un uomo, siamo noi donne a pensare che alla fine regni solo l'amore, non è così, non basta. Io sono stata la compagna diciamo ufficiale di lui quando si sono lasciati, notavo che c'era qualcosa che non lo faceva stare bene, il senso di colpa verso di lei, e infatti è bastato nulla per ritornare con lei...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> il mio lui è tornato con lei perchè piangeva disperata, a volte purtroppo sono dei validi motivi per un uomo, siamo noi donne a pensare che alla fine regni solo l'amore, non è così, non basta. Io sono stata la compagna diciamo ufficiale di lui quando si sono lasciati, notavo che c'era qualcosa che non lo faceva stare bene, il senso di colpa verso di lei, e infatti è bastato nulla per ritornare con lei...


il mio pero fay tanti sensi di colpa non se li è fatti per 30 anni... quando le ha chiesto di abortire un anno dopo la nascita del primo figlio, quando tornava da lei il weekend e viveva con un'altra per il resto della settimana quando s è fatto 1600 km in un giorno per portarsi a letto un'altra ... e nemmeno quando lei l ha colto sul fatto ha ammesso le sue colpe ed ha avuto la dignita  di lasciarla andar via... ha solo avuto la bastardaggine di dirle che la "malata d amore " era lei...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quest'uomo e' un grosso stronzo se veramente fa cosi ... e tu lo accettersti? Pensaci bene, ma proprio benebene.


 
lei aveva negato al figlio appena tornato da un viaggio con gli amici, di ripartire per raggiungere la fidanzata. Lui dall altra parte del mondo gli ha dato il suo benestare.
il ragazzo è partito. e lui si lamenta perche lei nn capisce perche lei è gelosa dei figli perche lei è morbosa con quei ragazzi... e loro ovviamente parteggiano per il genitore piu permissivo...
caruccio eh


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Queste donne si concentrano sui figli per colmare lacune affettive terribili e diventano ossessive.


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Queste donne si concentrano sui figli per colmare lacune affettive terribili e diventano ossessive.


 
mah!
di questo dovremmo parlare a lungo.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Queste donne si concentrano sui figli per colmare lacune affettive terribili e diventano ossessive.


 
la stessa conclusione alla quale sono giunta io 

	
	
		
		
	


	












fay... ma te l immagini avere dei figli con loro? lui voleva una bimba da me... perche coi i suoi due maschi aveva fallito e ora voleva ricominciare daccapo...
e poi dicono che una non parte col cervello... viste le premesse e le promesse cosa doveva farmi credere che non sarebbe finita  come nelle favole?


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity.....nel tuo post c hai lungamente spiegato com'è LUI.
 domanda:
- lo vuoi veramente ancora sto uomo?
cosa pensi di fare ora dopo 13 pagine di discussione su questa questione?

IO LASCEREI STARE MOGLIE E FIGLI.
cosa vuoi fare tu con lui?


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mah!
> di questo dovremmo parlare a lungo.


 
pensa che lei quando il figlio di 25 anni ha fatto etnrare la fidanzata in casa per evitarle di aspettare in macchina ha avuto una crisi di pianto ...  a dire del marito era inconsolabile tant 'è che gli onori di casa ha dovuto farli lui....


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> serenity.....nel tuo post c hai lungamente spiegato com'è LUI.
> domanda:
> - lo vuoi veramente ancora sto uomo?
> cosa pensi di fare ora dopo 13 pagine di discussione su questa questione?
> ...


 

sto cercando di convincermi che ho fatto la cosa giusta. scusa se ti disturbo


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> pensa che lei quando il figlio di 25 anni ha fatto etnrare la fidanzata in casa per evitarle di aspettare in macchina ha avuto una crisi di pianto ... a dire del marito era inconsolabile tant 'è che gli onori di casa ha dovuto farli lui....


te l'ha detto lui.

MAI fidarsi di come sputtanano le moglie questi infedeli.

consiglio spassionato, poi ovvio tu credi quello che vuoi credere.

tu con lui cosa vuoi  fare a questo punto.??


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sto cercando di convincermi che ho fatto la cosa giusta. scusa se ti disturbo


 
no, mia cara, nessun disturbo.
ci mancherebbe.
solo che ovvio, a un certo punto dei discorsi di solito si tirano le prime somme.

io penso che fai benissimo a staccarti da questo uomo.
ti ha usata per anni, ti ha fatto soffrire pene molto alte, te l'ho già detto all'inizio del tuo post.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> te l'ha detto lui.
> 
> MAI fidarsi di come sputtanano le moglie questi infedeli.
> 
> ...


quello che dovevo fare l ho fatto stamattina. dopo l ennesima presa in giro smascherata...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, mia cara, nessun disturbo.
> ci mancherebbe.
> solo che ovvio, a un certo punto dei discorsi di solito si tirano le prime somme.
> 
> ...


 sai che cerco acnora di giustificarlo in cuor mio? assurdo eh!


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> quello che dovevo fare l ho fatto stamattina. dopo l ennesima presa in giro smascherata...


 

lui dop anni che ti causa sofferenza si permette pure di prenderti in giro in questo modo.
fa schifo( si può dire qui vero???)


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> chi ti dice che lei non veda ... lo accetta per quel ch'e' il suo "Campione" non si fa illusioni, e' rassegnata.


 
Ma poi scusate... chi vi dice che la moglie poi sta così male?
Perchè lui vi dice che lei non lo capisce? che non c'è più rapporto sessuale?
Ma sarà poi vero tutto ciò?
Le amanti sanno delle moglie tramite LUI, spesso bugiardo... con il tempo si diventa bravi a raccontare bugie... alla moglie... all'amante... a se stessi.

Tu stessa Seri hai scoperto un sms di lui indirizzata alla moglie:" mi manchi, risolveremo anche questa" o qualcosa del genere...

Questi sarebbero 2 che nn si ca***o?

Mah...

Diciamo che si dorme bene con la testa (e non solo) tra 2 guanciali


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sai che cerco acnora di giustificarlo in cuor mio? assurdo eh!


 
no, non è assurdo. Anch'io tendo sempre a giustificare anche se so che sto sbagliando di grosso.

sbagliamo per amore.
ma loro non meritano il ns amore, tu nel tuo caso è uomo sposato, il mio è uomo bugiardo per altre cose.


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma poi scusate... chi vi dice che la moglie poi sta così male?
> Perchè lui vi dice che lei non lo capisce? che non c'è più rapporto sessuale?
> Ma sarà poi vero tutto ciò?
> Le amanti sanno delle moglie tramite LUI, spesso bugiardo... con il tempo si diventa bravi a raccontare bugie... alla moglie... all'amante... a se stessi.
> ...


 
ti quoto in toto.
esattamente quello che penso.

l'amante sa sempre quello che LUI le dice della moglie.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma poi scusate... *chi vi dice che la moglie poi sta così male?*
> Perchè lui vi dice che lei non lo capisce? che non c'è più rapporto sessuale?
> Ma sarà poi vero tutto ciò?
> Le amanti sanno delle moglie tramite LUI, spesso bugiardo... con il tempo si diventa bravi a raccontare bugie... alla moglie... all'amante... a se stessi.
> ...


 Infatti e' quello che dicevo anche io... ma e' vero che fa meno male credere alla leggenda della moglie arpia piuttosto che rassegnarsi al ruolo di amante


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma poi scusate... chi vi dice che la moglie poi sta così male?
> Perchè lui vi dice che lei non lo capisce? che non c'è più rapporto sessuale?
> Ma sarà poi vero tutto ciò?
> Le amanti sanno delle moglie tramite LUI, spesso bugiardo... con il tempo si diventa bravi a raccontare bugie... alla moglie... all'amante... a se stessi.
> ...


Giulia, e' un classico ... hanno tutti letto lo stesso foglietto delle indicazioni


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma poi scusate... chi vi dice che la moglie poi sta così male?
> Perchè lui vi dice che lei non lo capisce? che non c'è più rapporto sessuale?
> Ma sarà poi vero tutto ciò?
> Le amanti sanno delle moglie tramite LUI, spesso bugiardo... con il tempo si diventa bravi a raccontare bugie... alla moglie... all'amante... a se stessi.
> ...


 
eggia... e lui mi ha detto che non dovevo prendermela che facevo male ad arrabbiarmi che lei in fondo è pure sempre sua moglie e che lui dentro quella casa ci deve pur stare...


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti e' quello che dicevo anche io... ma e' vero che fa meno male credere alla leggenda della moglie arpia piuttosto che rassegnarsi al ruolo di amante


 io non credo che lei sia un'arpia. credo che lui sia uno stronzo.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io non credo che lei sia un'arpia. credo che lui sia uno stronzo.


Serenity...parlavo in generale


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io non credo che lei sia un'arpia. *credo che lui sia uno stronzo.*



Questa e' una certezza Serenity


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io non credo che lei sia un'arpia. credo che lui sia uno stronzo.


 
Mangiamoci un gelatino và...


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Si però tutto questo parlare che ti porti a qualcosa....so che oggi ti devi sfogare ma domani?


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Si però tutto questo parlare che ti porti a qualcosa....so che oggi ti devi sfogare ma domani?


Domani Sere vai al mare... da sola... e pure mercoledì.
Rilassati e cambia numero di cellulare


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Domani Sere vai al mare... da sola... e pure mercoledì.
> Rilassati e *cambia numero di cellulare*


ma perche' non lo ha fatto di gia'?


----------



## Sandra (13 Agosto 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa Sere? Queste donne, queste mogli, permettono a questi uomini a questi mariti di esistere...e a comportarsi così. La moglie del mio lui ha sopportato per anni suoi tradimenti, per 17 un'altra donna della quale era consapevole, si è limitata a cambiare stanz da letto ma per il resto lei si sente la signora tal dei tali..!!! Se loavesse mandato a cagare, non lo avrebbe reso il debole uomo  indeciso che è oggi!!!


ma scusa...tu che ne sai?
esempio: tuo marito hai detto che ha una storia e la cosa a te sta bene...
agli occhi dell'altra tu saresti quella che sa e tace...vedi che non è poi così semplice giudicare....


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Grazie perchè avendo anche io la mia storia è ovvio che mi andasse bene, diversamente non credo proprio!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*sere*

Sere lungi da me giudicare perchè non spetta a nessuno di noi,faccio una considerazione di carattere personale e mi chiedo:qual'è la progettualità con la quale  ti sei approcciata a questa storia?sposato e con figli...magari avrai pensato o sperato di farlo solo tuo  un giorno...ma fare tuo chi?che fiducia e quale credibilita avresti potuto riporre in un uomo che sposato ti giura amore....e invece ti fà perdere 3 anni dietro bugie e falsità?se anche avesse lasciato la moglie oer te non credi avrebbe potuto un giorno farti lo stesso?è affidabile un soggetto simile?non pensi che il vero problema è che queste storie non dovrebbero mai nascere..o nascere senza aspettative?personalmente sarei incazzato con me stesso....lui ha giocato la sua partita..tu non avresti dovuto giocarla..perdonami ma la vedo così!!!


----------



## Old fay (13 Agosto 2007)

Hai perfettamente ragione oscuro, io non ho mai creduto che una donna si mettesse con un uomo sposato così per passare il tempo, secondo me dietro c'è sempre la speranza che possa prima o poi separarsi. E sai cosa? Bene o male una donna sposata sa le dinamiche matrimoniali, fin dove si può arrivare e cose potrebbe accadere, la single invece, stile ALice nel paese delle meraviglie, perdonami serenity, pensa che dentro casa ci sia la guerra, che la moglie sia una strega brutta e cattiva e che lei invece lo salverà, ma chissà per quale magia poi l'uomo raramente si separa...e dentro casa non è mai coì terribile la situazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*Sandra*



Sandra ha detto:


> come puoi permetterti di giudicare una donna che ha tutto il diritto di vivere la vita come vuole e che non sta invadendo lo spazio di nessuno, al contrario di te?
> mi limiterei a parlare di lui lasciando in pace chi nei tuoi confronti non ha nessuna colpa, anzi




meriti? quello di esserselo tolto dalle palle per po'?


Quindi Serenety diventa una benefattrice 

	
	
		
		
	


	










vero Sandra ! ma di se stessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Serenety, mi permetto di fare ironia perchè ti leggo in granforma.

continua cosi anche se è dura...ma la rabbia vedrai che passerà.


----------



## serenity (13 Agosto 2007)

*oscuro fay*

non ero single quando l ho conosciuto. ho lasciato mio marito per correttezza. ma non per il broccolatore, solo perche le cose non andavano gia da un po. 
il resto poi è venuto col tempo, e i progetti ( che LUI ha iniziato a fare) e i bimbi e la casa e  tutto il resto.... tutti puntualmente disattesi poiche legati solo ed esclusivamente non ad una sua volonta concreta, ma alle fasi altalenanti del suo matrimonio.
ci ho creduto perche ero fragile. perche in lui credevo di aver trovato la svolta alla mia crisi personale ed invece mi sono solo impelagata in una situazsione che mi ha dato piu grattacapi che altro. da lui mi aspettavo solo ed esclusivamente cio che lui mi diceva che potessi aspettarmi... 
quindi non ho immaginato non ho fantasticato . no. lo diceva. prometteva. giurava e proclamava amore eterno, perche evidentemente in quel momento sentiva che era cosi ...
io l ho amato con tutta me stessa. ma ora amo di piu me.
inutili anche li sms del pomeriggio in cui mi implora l ennesimo perdono


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> non ero single quando l ho conosciuto. ho lasciato mio marito per correttezza. ma non per il broccolatore, solo perche le cose non andavano gia da un po.
> il resto poi è venuto col tempo, e i progetti ( che LUI ha iniziato a fare) e i bimbi e la casa e tutto il resto.... tutti puntualmente disattesi poiche legati solo ed esclusivamente non ad una sua volonta concreta, ma alle fasi altalenanti del suo matrimonio.
> ci ho creduto perche ero fragile. perche in lui credevo di aver trovato la svolta alla mia crisi personale ed invece mi sono solo impelagata in una situazsione che mi ha dato piu grattacapi che altro. da lui mi aspettavo solo ed esclusivamente cio che lui mi diceva che potessi aspettarmi...
> quindi non ho immaginato non ho fantasticato . no. lo diceva. prometteva. giurava e proclamava amore eterno, perche evidentemente in quel momento sentiva che era cosi ...
> ...


 

sere.....cambia immediatamente numero di cellulare.

fai questo gesto per te stessa e per la tua nuova vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*oscuro.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sere lungi da me giudicare perchè non spetta a nessuno di noi,faccio una considerazione di carattere personale e mi chiedo:qual'è la progettualità con la quale ti sei approcciata a questa storia?sposato e con figli...magari avrai pensato o sperato di farlo solo tuo un giorno...ma fare tuo chi?che fiducia e quale credibilita avresti potuto riporre in un uomo che sposato ti giura amore....e invece ti fà perdere 3 anni dietro bugie e falsità?se anche avesse lasciato la moglie oer te non credi avrebbe potuto un giorno farti lo stesso?è affidabile un soggetto simile?non pensi che il vero problema è che queste storie non dovrebbero mai nascere..o nascere senza aspettative?personalmente sarei incazzato con me stesso....lui ha giocato la sua partita..tu non avresti dovuto giocarla..perdonami ma la vedo così!!!


 
hai ragione, e serenity da quanto leggo mi pare che abbia fatto una matura autoanalisi rispondendoti/ci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Io sì*



fay ha detto:


> Sere, a questo punto urge vendetta!!!! BASTA!!! Pens che prima mia cugina ha incontrato la compagna del mio lui e.....che voglia...mmmhhh!!!! Ma poi, nulla, meglio così!!! Ci si perde, però tu in questo caso non hai veramente nulla da perdere....
> PS: ho cambiato avatar, io so chi è ma voi noooo!!!!! Troppo giovani siete!!!


E dovresti essere troppo giovane tu!!
Jean Sorel ...era di una bellezza imbarazzante


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E dovresti essere troppo giovane tu!!
> Jean Sorel ...era di una bellezza imbarazzante


Amica mia sarà che sono una nostalgica ma i "belli" d'annata erano anche delle personalità e  spesso avevano una signorilità innata....    va beh non faccio paragoni perchè io non sparo sulla Croce Rossa neppure sotto tortura!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*infierisco e ribadisco*



serenity ha detto:


> non ero single quando l ho conosciuto. ho lasciato mio marito per correttezza. ma non per il broccolatore, solo perche le cose non andavano gia da un po.
> il resto poi è venuto col tempo, e i progetti ( che LUI ha iniziato a fare) e i bimbi e la casa e tutto il resto.... tutti puntualmente disattesi poiche legati solo ed esclusivamente non ad una sua volonta concreta, ma alle fasi altalenanti del suo matrimonio.
> ci ho creduto perche ero fragile. perche in lui credevo di aver trovato la svolta alla mia crisi personale ed invece mi sono solo impelagata in una situazsione che mi ha dato piu grattacapi che altro. da lui mi aspettavo solo ed esclusivamente cio che lui mi diceva che potessi aspettarmi...
> quindi non ho immaginato non ho fantasticato . no. lo diceva. prometteva. giurava e proclamava amore eterno, perche evidentemente in quel momento sentiva che era cosi ...
> ...


Forse tu eri proprio in un periodo (in questi anni) in cui avevi un bisogno di evasione e pensavi di essere Alice nel Paese della meraviglie che non sono proprio meravigliose...
Ma come potevi dar credito a un uomo che ti parlava di volere una bambina da te ..una bambinaaaaa!?
Ma ti rendi conto che i figli non si fanno su ordinazione e che dire una cosa del genere è una pura fantasia che non si ha nessuna intenzione di realizzare?! E tu avresti avuto un figlio (neutro) da un uomo che sarebbe stato ultrasettantenne quando lui avesse avuto ventanni? Un uomo che ti raccontava certe cose della moglie e dei figli mostrando tanta immaturità e irresponsabilità?
In realtà la sua bambina c'era già: eri tu a cui raccontava favole con il sottinteso che di favole si trattava comprese la strega decrepita e cattiva convinta di essere la più bella del reame, ma che non sapeva che ormai un'altra c'era più bella di lei, compresi i fratellastri inetti ...ecc Ma lui era lo specchio che diceva a ognuna quel che voleva sentirsi dire.
Guarda che non è una metafora è una chiave interpretativa.
Cosa pensava e pensa di se stesso? Di essersi sacrificato tutta la vita per amore e di essersi impegnato per non far soffrire nessuno e a far contenti tutti.
Che lavoro svolge? Scommetto che è un venditore: indovinato? Senza offesa per ..gli altri venditori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Già*



Bruja ha detto:


> Amica mia sarà che sono una nostalgica ma i "belli" d'annata erano anche delle personalità e spesso avevano una signorilità innata.... va beh non faccio paragoni perchè io non sparo sulla Croce Rossa neppure sotto tortura!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jean Sorel aveva un modo di muoversi signorile e maschile veramente seducente che non si inventa.
Certo paragoni con ipotetici "belli" di costruzione televisiva trasudanti volgarità è impensabile.
E la bellezza di Annamaria Ferrero è altrettanto imparagonabile...


----------



## Old Addos (14 Agosto 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Jean Sorel me lo ricordo nel film " Il giorno dello sciacallo " , era il capo dell' OAS che organizza il ( fallito ) attentato a De Gaulle , il quale voleva concedere l' indipendenza all' Algeria ; scoperto ed arrestato , Sorel viene fucilato ;

per questo , per uccidere De Gaulle , i superstiti dell' OAS ingaggiano il killer Sciacallo ( l' attore Edward Fox ) , il quale fallisce a propria volta.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2007)

*sere*

Adesso penserai che io ce l'ho con te...premetto che non è così,però per esperienza personale penso che non sia un buon inizio uscire da un esperienza matrimoniale deficitaria,affiancandosi subito un patner!!Ok finisce un matrimonio,una relazione, quello che sia, in quei momenti cmq si è fragili,non si ha cognizione,non si ha la lucidità necessaria,e spesso se non sempre si fanno errate valutazioni delle persone che si hanno intorno,perche quelle valutazioni son figlie piu dei nostri bisogni,delle nostre paure,della nostra volontà di esser riamati,che di un analisi oggettiva!!Continuo a pensare che i cambi in corsa..generalmente partono da presupposti inquinati...sfalsati nelle  modalità,a questo punto la domanda è:se avresti cmq lasciato tuo marito per star da sola,e  ho i miei dubbi...,e in caso affermativo,se una volta ritrovata te stessa ci saresti cascata da single!La strada piu facile...alla lunga non si rivela quella piu giusta e conveniente!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*oscuro*

Perfetta questa tua frase e molto condivisibile.....

"Continuo a pensare che i cambi in corsa..generalmente partono da presupposti inquinati...sfalsati nelle modalità"

Bruja


----------



## serenity (15 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso penserai che io ce l'ho con te...premetto che non è così,però per esperienza personale penso che non sia un buon inizio uscire da un esperienza matrimoniale deficitaria,affiancandosi subito un patner!!Ok finisce un matrimonio,una relazione, quello che sia, in quei momenti cmq si è fragili,non si ha cognizione,non si ha la lucidità necessaria,e spesso se non sempre si fanno errate valutazioni delle persone che si hanno intorno,perche quelle valutazioni son figlie piu dei nostri bisogni,delle nostre paure,della nostra volontà di esser riamati,che di un analisi oggettiva!!Continuo a pensare che i cambi in corsa..generalmente partono da presupposti inquinati...sfalsati nelle modalità,a questo punto la domanda è:se avresti cmq lasciato tuo marito per star da sola,e ho i miei dubbi...,e in caso affermativo,se una volta ritrovata te stessa ci saresti cascata da single!La strada piu facile...alla lunga non si rivela quella piu giusta e conveniente!!!


 
Lui all epoca era solo un amico. lui mi parlava dei suoi intrallazzi con questa o quella tizia e io (di tanto in tanto) gli parlavo di mio marito e della mia situazione. Lui  nel nostro rapporto si è sempre posto al centro di tutto. lui e i suoi problemi  i suoi figli sua moglie i suoi parenti...
poi tutto il resto è accaduto  un anno fa. solo un anno fa. quindi io cmq ero e sono sola. NOn ho lasciato mio marito per lui. ma ovviamente col il susseguirsi degli eventi  una mezza idea di vita con lui me l ero fatta ( e non perche mi raccontavo scemenze, ma perche era lui a proporre e programmare salvo poi ritornare sui suoi passi )
si, da un uomo sposato non ci si puo aspettare nulla, è vero, soprattutto da uno di cui si conoscono tutte le vicissitudini... avrei dovuto capirlo che sarebbe finita cosi... ma evidentemente non ero abbaastanza lucida o semplicemente le cose dovevano andare cosi.
fatto sta che lui continua  a madnare sms per dirmi che " ti amo, purtroppo" e che è preoccupato per me e per la mia serenita....
lui.... si preoccupa per me... mahhhh


----------



## Old Addos (15 Agosto 2007)

*per Serenity*

Non è un controsenso , poichè se lui fosse ancora al tuo fianco non sarebbe preoccupato per te , in quanto avrebbe la situazione in mano e saprebbe che cosa fare per sostenerti ;

che poi la sua preoccupazione possa non essere sincera ma solo di facciata , beh , quello è un altro discorso , puoi saperlo tu che lo conosci meglio di tutti.


Ad ogni modo cerca di girare pagina , si sopravvive a queste situazioni ; hai provato emozioni che ora forse rinneghi , però a mio parere sarebbe stato peggio non viverle.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Agosto 2007)

Carissima Sere, te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto: esci dal ruolo della vittima.

In questa pièce hai dato a lui il ruolo di protagonista, a lei - la moglie - quello di co - protagonista, e a te stessa quello della vittima 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Questo francamente lo trovo insopportabile, e trovo ingeneroso riservare a "lui" quello di carnefice.

Con chi hai a che fare, quali siano i suoi limiti, i limiti della tua storia con lui, lo sai tu, lo so io, lo sa il forum, lo sanno i sassi del fiume.

Il che non vuol dire che non hai diritto di soffrire, non fraintendermi!

Ma la soffferenza ha senso se diventa sturmento di crescita, se ci porta avanti.

Al limite "accettando" - per un breve periodo, o lungo, o quanto vorrai - il ruolo subordinato di questa storia nella tua vita, finché non riuscirai a staccartene del tutto, e senza precludersi altre vie, e la possibilità di nuovi inizi.

Ma...ad occhi aperti.

Spero tu accetti la mia "critica".

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Carissima Sere, te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto: esci dal ruolo della vittima.
> 
> In questa pièce hai dato a lui il ruolo di protagonista, a lei - la moglie - quello di co - protagonista, e a te stessa quello della vittima
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto.
 Aggiungo che se è vero che da un uomo sposato non ci si può aspettare un granchè ( io personalmente non li ho mai frequentati e non mi sogno di farlo in futuro), e che è certamente sacrosanto i "cambi in corsa" partono dai presupposti fallaci, e creano erronee e pericolose illusioni, è pur vero che Serenity non ha alimentato da sola queste sue illusioni.
Il suo uomo è un vigliacco, un ometto da quattro soldi. Se Serenity ha affrettato la conclusione di un matrimonio che comunque sarebbe finito, non ha fatto senz'altro tuto da sola.
La tua rabbia nei confronti di questa mezza calza è sacrosanta. NON è un uomo...lascialo perdere.
Ti assicuro, e anche io parlo per esperienza personale, che se fai la scelta coraggiosa di eliminare le inutili zavorre, saprai rinascere da una situazione di dolore che comprendo benissimo, e avrai ciò che meriti.
Hai fatto un cambiamento in corsa, va bene, chi doveva seguirti non l'ha fatto, ma non per onestà, semplicemente per vigliaccheria, continua a sfruttare in meglio questo cambiamento. Il corso che darai agli eventi della
tua vita, ormai cambiata, dipendono solo da te. Credimi.
Un abbraccio
Iris


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

*vincenti a tutti i costi*

non è per dire, ma in tutti i post leggo 'sta malsana necessità di uscire comunque vincenti in tutte le situazioni di cuore.

vinco io perché: eh, caro mio, se voglio, anche se mi scarichi, ci penso io a far sapere a tua moglie ed ai tuoi figli che razza di bastardo sei. ( e certo, non aspettano altro che l'amante di turno vada a dirgli chi è il loro marito e padre. da soli non ci arrivavano...)

vinco io perché: ho il potere della seduzione. lui non sa resistermi. (tradotto da lui: ti scopo quando voglio che tanto sai cosa mi cambia?)

vinco io perché: so bella so fica so giovane l'altra ha 60 anni e si deve accontentare..

magari, e dico magari: ogni tanto le persone, donne/uomini idem, scoprono di VOLER BENE a qualcuno per il semplice fatto di volerle/gli bene...
e non ci son fiche e cazzi che tengano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Giochi di potere*



Anna A ha detto:


> non è per dire, ma in tutti i post leggo 'sta malsana necessità di uscire comunque vincenti in tutte le situazioni di cuore.
> 
> vinco io perché: eh, caro mio, se voglio, anche se mi scarichi, ci penso io a far sapere a tua moglie ed ai tuoi figli che razza di bastardo sei. ( e certo, non aspettano altro che l'amante di turno vada a dirgli chi è il loro marito e padre. da soli non ci arrivavano...)
> 
> ...


Credo che l'argomento "giochi di potere" meriti una discussione a parte.
Però credo che dietro a questo voler sentirsi "vincenti" spesso ci sia altro: il bisogno di riguadagnare autostima dopo essersi messe in una situazione che *si considera* umiliante.
Ho sottolineato "*considera*" perché si tratta di una valutazione personale e legata anche ai ruoli sessuali e a morale (o moralismo?) interiorizzato. 
Infatti quanti uomini sposati si sentono umiliati per non essere in grado di rispettare un patto giurato (almeno di lealtà se non di fedeltà) e per aver relazioni con donne (sposate o no) che li considerano oggetti sessuali? Forse alcuni uomini fondano la propria autostima su così *piccola cosa* che aver conferma del suo efficiente e regolare funzionamento è loro sufficiente.


----------



## Old fay (17 Agosto 2007)

Hai ragione Anna A , sai quante ovlte ci penso? Ci sono delle cose che vanno  là di tutte le qualità che uno pensa di avere, altrimenti non si spiegherebero certe coppie....e menomale che sia così.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

*scusate*

Anna sei a casa?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che l'argomento "giochi di potere" meriti una discussione a parte.
> Però credo che dietro a questo voler sentirsi "vincenti" spesso ci sia altro: il bisogno di riguadagnare autostima dopo essersi messe in una situazione che *si considera* umiliante.
> Ho sottolineato "*considera*" perché si tratta di una valutazione personale e legata anche ai ruoli sessuali e a morale (o moralismo?) interiorizzato.
> Infatti quanti uomini sposati si sentono umiliati per non essere in grado di rispettare un patto giurato (almeno di lealtà se non di fedeltà) e per aver relazioni con donne (sposate o no) che li considerano oggetti sessuali? Forse alcuni uomini fondano la propria autostima su così *piccola cosa* che aver conferma del suo efficiente e regolare funzionamento è loro sufficiente.


nella condizione tra virgolette umiliante, ti ci puoi mettere per varie ragioni.
qui, per ora, tranne un caso (mi sta pure simpatica), ho letto solo di donne sofferenti per amore e che mai hanno considerato oggetto sessuale il loro amante.
prova a dire ad un uomo: tu, per me, sei, sessualmente parlando, il massimo.
ti desidero solo fisicamente. mi dai ragione se ti dico che gli stai dicendo la cosa più bella che potesse sentirsi dire? o pensi che gli uomini si vergognino nel volere che una donna li desideri solo sessualmente?
se un uomo dice la stessa cosa ad una donna, secondo te, cosa succede come risposta, nella donna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> nella condizione tra virgolette umiliante, ti ci puoi mettere per varie ragioni.
> qui, per ora, tranne un caso (mi sta pure simpatica), ho letto solo di donne sofferenti per amore e che mai hanno considerato oggetto sessuale il loro amante.
> *prova a dire ad un uomo: tu, per me, sei, sessualmente parlando, il massimo.*
> *ti desidero solo fisicamente. mi dai ragione se ti dico che gli stai dicendo la cosa più bella che potesse sentirsi dire?* o pensi che gli uomini si vergognino nel volere che una donna li desideri solo sessualmente?
> se un uomo dice la stessa cosa ad una donna, secondo te, cosa succede come risposta, nella donna?


Non credo che l'essere considerati/e solo oggetto sessuale dipenda tanto da quel che si dice quanto dai fatti ...poi che il tutto venga condito da qualche frase o confidenza non cambia la sostanza di certe relazioni, si scambiano frasi e si dice qualcosa di sè anche in ascensore o in fila alla posta.
Se è vero per tutti gli uomini che fa piacere essere considerati solo sessualmente non so (devono rispondere gli uomini), ma se è così lo è perché o realmente mettono la loro autostima in piccola cosa o sono più frammentati e non si sentono ridotti a un solo aspetto a essere considerati in questo modo. 
Credo che ci siano donne che ricavano autostima e senso di potere (oltre che denaro, ma il denaro è segno di apprezzamento) dall'essere considerate oggetti sessuali: basta a pensare a prostituzione (soprattutto d'alto bordo), calendari, porno...


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*Dal macellaio*

Le donne che cercano gli uomini a scopo meramente sessuale , seguono il detto secondo cui non ha senso comprare tutto il maiale per avere solo una piccola salsiccia ;

a me ecciterebbe essere valutato un grande amatore , ma nel contempo mi sentirei perennemente sotto esame , vincolato cioè alle " prestazioni " , mentre le mie caratteristiche peculiari sono dolcezza , capacità di dialogo e soprattutto di ascolto , capacità di dedicare tempo ed attenzioni eccetera ;

oggi ho ricevuto un sms da Paola , il cui rientro è imminente ; più o meno scrive " Quando ci vedremo , mi abbraccerai forte con tenerezza ed io piangerò dall' emozione " ;

ecco , non ha scritto " Mi scoperai a sangue " , anche se i messaggi " piccanti " non ce li siamo fatti mancare ;

il sesso è importante , ma da solo non può nutrire un rapporto che voglia durare a lungo.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

oddio, Persa... hai un'idea della donne che mi fa paura...
io guardo la cosa da un punto di vista molto semplice: il piacere di stare con un'altra persona. senza fare dietrologia.
certi schemi uomo/donna, ormai sono diventati obsoleti come gli schemi che si usavano nei vecchi dispensari ai tempi della TBC.
e non c'è niente di più bello, come ha detto Fay, in una sua rara illuminazione, che ricevere dall'altro la sincerità, costi quel che costi.
tutti belli tutti in vetrina?
no grazie.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Le donne che cercano gli uomini a scopo meramente sessuale , seguono il detto secondo cui non ha senso comprare tutto il maiale per avere solo una piccola salsiccia ;
> 
> a me ecciterebbe essere valutato un grande amatore , ma nel contempo mi sentirei perennemente sotto esame , vincolato cioè alle " prestazioni " , *mentre le mie caratteristiche peculiari sono dolcezza , capacità di dialogo e soprattutto di ascolto , capacità di dedicare tempo ed attenzioni eccetera ;*
> 
> ...

















































corri gia' a riparanti eh? ... metti le mani davanti


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Le donne che cercano gli uomini a scopo meramente sessuale , seguono il detto secondo cui non ha senso comprare tutto il maiale per avere solo una piccola salsiccia ;
> 
> a me ecciterebbe essere valutato un grande amatore , ma nel contempo mi sentirei perennemente sotto esame , vincolato cioè alle " prestazioni " , mentre le mie caratteristiche peculiari sono dolcezza , capacità di dialogo e soprattutto di ascolto , capacità di dedicare tempo ed attenzioni eccetera ;
> 
> ...


io non ho mica parlato di rapporti che aspirano a durare a lungo...


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, Persa... hai un'idea della donne che mi fa paura...
> io guardo la cosa da un punto di vista molto semplice: il piacere di stare con un'altra persona. senza fare dietrologia.
> certi schemi uomo/donna, ormai sono diventati obsoleti come gli schemi che si usavano nei vecchi dispensari ai tempi della TBC.
> e non c'è niente di più bello, come ha detto Fay, in una sua rara illuminazione, che ricevere dall'altro la sincerità, costi quel che costi.
> ...


Hai ragione, ma per certi versi hai la ragione di chi la pensa in quel modo!!!
Vedi stare con qualcuno spesso presuppone che il rapporto sensimenti-sesso abbia un filo che faccia da trad union, isolare l'una o l'altra cosa è molto pericoloso, non perchè non si possa ma perchè se anche fosse esattamente come la spieghi, ci sarebbe sempre la voglia implicita di non deferire tutto alle gonadi !
Esempio illuminate?? Leggi le ultime frasi di Addos.... la loro è una storia di piacere e di sesso, non scomoderei nè Byron nè Shelley per loro, ma alla fine lei manda sms che sono una via di mezzo fra Verlaine e Peynet.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> nella condizione tra virgolette umiliante, ti ci puoi mettere per varie ragioni.
> qui, per ora, tranne un caso (mi sta pure simpatica), ho letto solo di donne sofferenti per amore e che mai hanno considerato oggetto sessuale il loro amante.
> prova a dire ad un uomo: tu, per me, sei, sessualmente parlando, il massimo.
> ti desidero solo fisicamente. mi dai ragione se ti dico che gli stai dicendo la cosa più bella che potesse sentirsi dire? o pensi che gli uomini si vergognino nel volere che una donna li desideri solo sessualmente?
> se un uomo dice la stessa cosa ad una donna, secondo te, cosa succede come risposta, nella donna?


 
Ti assicuro che essere desiderati solo sessualmente non è il massimo, nè per una donna, nè per un uomo.
Gli uomini, a meno che non siano molto rudimentali, hanno ambizioni ben più elevate.
Vogliono essere considerati il massimo anche fuori dal letto!!!
Guai far loro scoprire che non puoi vivere senza di loro...anche quando ti hanno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mollato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se una uomo dice ad una donna di considerarla sessualmente il massimo ne sarà lusingata ( dipende poi come e in quale contestoe da chi viene detto), ma certo non perde la testa, a meno che non abbia abia mai ricevuto una conferma in vita sua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma per certi versi hai la ragione di chi la pensa in quel modo!!!
> Vedi stare con qualcuno spesso presuppone che il rapporto sensimenti-sesso abbia un filo che faccia da trad union, isolare l'una o l'altra cosa è molto pericoloso, non perchè non si possa ma perchè se anche fosse esattamente come la spieghi, ci sarebbe sempre la voglia implicita di non deferire tutto alle gonadi !
> Esempio illuminate?? Leggi le ultime frasi di Addos.... la loro è una storia di piacere e di sesso, non scomoderei nè Byron nè Shelley per loro, ma alla fine lei manda sms che sono una via di mezzo fra Verlaine e Peynet.
> Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*per Marì*

Mani avanti ? Sì , davanti al pisello a mo' di scudo , credo che gli toccheranno gli straordinari !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*equivocata?*



Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, Persa... hai un'idea della donne che mi fa paura...
> io guardo la cosa da un punto di vista molto semplice: il piacere di stare con un'altra persona. senza fare dietrologia.
> certi schemi uomo/donna, ormai sono diventati obsoleti come gli schemi che si usavano nei vecchi dispensari ai tempi della TBC.
> e non c'è niente di più bello, come ha detto Fay, in una sua rara illuminazione, che ricevere dall'altro la sincerità, costi quel che costi.
> ...


Assolutamente *non credo che le donne vogliano essere considerate oggetti sessuali*, ma *alcune hanno ragioni loro per cercare quel tipo di conferme*, ma chi così si comporta ha un modo di ragionare almeno in parte maschile (sempre generalizzando e quindi non è valido per tutte le donne che si oggettizzano né per tutti gli uomini) tanto è vero che spesso quando una donna rimane sconcertata da certe esibizioni viene considerata invidiosa dagli uomini che non concepiscono che una che abbia le qualità che le consentirebbero di esibirsi non ne abbia interesse o lo possa considerare umiliante e compiono il ragionamento inverso: non ti esibisci solo perché non te lo puoi permettere, come se potessero permetterselo tutte quelle che si esibiscono. 
*Credo che le donne vogliano invece trovare ragioni non meramente sessuali anche in relazioni che hanno sostanzialmente solo quel valore*...e sono profondamente deluse e ferite quando ne raggiongono la consapevolezza...oltre alle parole dette o sms che possano essere stati mandati o ricevuti.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Mani avanti ? Sì , davanti al pisello a mo' di scudo , credo che gli toccheranno gli straordinari !


Gia'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poverino


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2007)

*Persa*

Veramente non sono così sicura che le donne quanto cercano un rapporto sessuale, vogliano anche sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo...a volte ci si accontenta del primo senza ricercare l'altro...

Rimango comunque dell'opinione che nessuno , nè uomo, nè donna, vive a lungo senza cercare anche conferme affettive...almeno per ciò che ho visto e sentito.

Non è poi infrequente il caso di coloro che scindono le due esigenze, avventura sessuale da una parte, e sicurezza affettiva dall'altra...non si spiegherebbero altrimenti una grande quantità di tradimenti.


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Veramente non sono così sicura che le donne quanto cercano un rapporto sessuale, vogliano anche sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo...a volte ci si accontenta del primo senza ricercare l'altro...
> 
> Rimango comunque dell'opinione che nessuno , nè uomo, nè donna, vive a lungo senza cercare anche conferme affettive...almeno per ciò che ho visto e sentito.
> 
> Non è poi infrequente il caso di coloro che scindono le due esigenze, avventura sessuale da una parte, e sicurezza affettiva dall'altra...non si spiegherebbero altrimenti una grande quantità di tradimenti.


Sono d'accordo con te a patto che si sia certi che queste persone abbiano fatto scelte "consapevoli".... vedo troppo spesso relazioni sessuali contrabbandate per amori profondi e coinvolti.  
Credo che sia nella natura umana atteggiarsi ad evoluti ma sotto sotto covare la speranza che anche chi cerca solo la scopata sia comunque "un'altra cosa" per l'altro!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te a patto che si sia certi che queste persone abbiano fatto scelte "consapevoli".... vedo troppo spesso relazioni sessuali contrabbandate per amori profondi e coinvolti.
> Credo che sia nella natura umana atteggiarsi ad evoluti ma sotto sotto covare la speranza che anche chi cerca solo la scopata sia comunque "un'altra cosa" per l'altro!!!
> Bruja


Certo. L'importante è essere sinceri con se stessi. Credo che un adulto non impieghi molto a capire quale tipo di sentimento sta vivendo...possiamo essere anhe ingannati, ma trascorso un ragionevole lasso di tempo si arriva a distinguere la sta dagli stracci!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Certo. L'importante è essere sinceri con se stessi. Credo che un adulto non impieghi molto a capire quale tipo di sentimento sta vivendo...possiamo essere anhe ingannati, ma trascorso un ragionevole lasso di tempo si arriva a distinguere la sta dagli stracci!!!


Esattamente !!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Mani avanti ? Sì , davanti al pisello a mo' di scudo , credo che gli toccheranno gli straordinari !


fossi in te andrei a prederla direttamente all'aeroporto. se ci va l'ex ho come idea che gli straordinari li metterai in congedo per un bel po' 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per la serie:mai dire gatto finché non ce l'hai nel sacco...


----------

